# Answer A Question / Ask A Question



## Bob Hubbard

Created by Jedi Jaina from The Galactic Senate http://www.galacticsenate.com



You answer ONE question above and leave ONE different question for the next person. Only ONE question and ONE answer.


If you don't know how to answer a question just put either I don't know, yes, or no and move on.


----------



## Bob Hubbard

How long have you been a member of MartialTalk?


----------



## Lisa

almost two years.


who has the highest post count on MT?


----------



## Shodan

Bob?

  What poster has been here the longest aside from the webmasters?


----------



## Bob Hubbard

Actually, Arnisador.

Oldest poster besides me....Tim Hartman.

What color is the hull of the original Enterprise (1960's version)


----------



## Lisa

white I think?

How many varieties of apples are there?


----------



## Shodan

2500 in the US alone?  That's crazy!!

  What are the 4 most popular pets in the US?


----------



## Lisa

bird, cat, fish, dog?


how many provinces and territories make up Canada?


----------



## Shodan

Yep- the 5th most popular being parakeets.

  Canada has 10 provinces and 3 territories- right?


----------



## Sam

I have no idea.

Why are summer colds harder to get rid of?


----------



## Bob Hubbard

Because they are enjoying the warmth? 

Does anyone but Lucas like Jar Jar?


----------



## Sam

I think he's funny in a "If I ever met you I'd probably strangle you" type of way.

What is one supposed to do with a HUGE 4 ft stuffed dog which one won on a freak accident at 6 flags?


----------



## shesulsa

Sam said:
			
		

> I think he's funny in a "If I ever met you I'd probably strangle you" type of way.
> 
> What is one supposed to do with a HUGE 4 ft stuffed dog which one won on a freak accident at 6 flags?



Donate it to a YWCA battered women's shelter or take it to Goodwill.


How do I break my MT addiction? :ultracool


----------



## Sam

!!

You don't!

Why is a negative times a negative a positive?


----------



## Bob Hubbard

Because it's the basis of Governmental Budgeting? 

Why doesn't that coyote ever catch the roadrunner?


----------



## MA-Caver

Because the cartoon would end... in one episode I think he did catch him but the boid got away... 

How does caving help Martial Artists be better?


----------



## Ceicei

Caving uses balance and intuitive thinking--skills are tranferable as martial artists use them too.

If you giggle in a dream, do you remember why the next morning?


----------



## Sam

I'I do, but I can only speak for myself.

Is snape truly evil?


----------



## MA-Caver

He's as evil as he needs to be IMO... 

Is Buddy Holly's "When Will I Be Loved?" autobiographical?


----------



## Kacey

I have no idea....

How long do you think it will take me to process 2000+ digital photographs?


----------



## Sam

Longer than you will be interested in doing the task...

When was the last time you had the hiccups?


----------



## Kacey

Sam said:
			
		

> Longer than you will be interested in doing the task...



Sadly, that's probably true... but I need to do it anyway!



			
				Sam said:
			
		

> When was the last time you had the hiccups?



I don't know.

When was the last time you ate popcorn?


----------



## ed-swckf

Kacey said:
			
		

> Sadly, that's probably true... but I need to do it anyway!
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know.
> 
> When was the last time you ate popcorn?


 
Anout 6 months ago

whats the stupidist thing you have ever done?


----------



## JBrainard

ed-swckf said:
			
		

> Anout 6 months ago
> 
> whats the stupidist thing you have ever done?


 
I tried to stomp out a cigarette butt that was in a paint can and got my foot stuck in the can.

What's stupider than that?


----------



## OnlyAnEgg

JBrainard said:
			
		

> I tried to stomp out a cigarette butt that was in a paint can and got my foot stuck in the can.
> 
> What's stupider than that?


 
I got married...TWICE!

Where's your favorite natural (as in Nature) spot?


----------



## Kacey

The top of Trail Ridge Road, in Rocky Mountain National Park - you can walk up a trail with incredible views at the top, and look at the high tundra plants along the sides (can't touch 'em, though, they're delicate - but very pretty).

Does your favorite natural spot vary by season?


----------



## Carol

Kacey said:
			
		

> Does your favorite natural spot vary by season?


 
Sure does.  My fave natural spot (the Maine coast) is rather pleasant in summer, mighty cold in winter, and everything in between.

Do you have one thing that aggrevates you most about your training?


----------



## bookworm_cn317

Carol Kaur said:
			
		

> Do you have one thing that aggrevates you most about your training?


 
Not being aggressive enough.

How much wood would a woodchuck chuck if a woodchuck could chuck wood?


----------



## Bob Hubbard

42 

Which came first?  MartialTalk or WNYMartialArts?


----------



## Lisa

WNYMartialArts, I do believe.

How many official holidays are there in the USA?


----------



## Shaolinwind

9 if you don't count Hanukkah or Rosh Hashanah.

What the hell is Grimace?


----------



## Cryozombie

Shaolinwind said:
			
		

> What the hell is Grimace?


 
I think he is a milkshake without a cup.

On that note Who would win in a fight:

The Burger King, or Ronalad McDonald


----------



## crushing

The Burger King would use his secret 'Frai Chi' skills to kick Ronalds buns!

What's the highest prime number you know?


----------



## Carol

2^756839 - 1 of course.

What is your favorite outdoor activity?


----------



## Swordlady

Carol Kaur said:
			
		

> 2^756839 - 1 of course.


 
Oh yes...of course an engineer would be able to answer that question!    :uhyeah: 



			
				Carol Kaur said:
			
		

> What is your favorite outdoor activity?


 
In a hot summer day like this, swimming in a pool.  

What are you doing this very moment, besides slacking off at work?


----------



## Ceicei

Slacking off at work during lunch reading MT.... what else?? :uhyeah:

What is/was your childhood dream and did it come true?


----------



## Swordlady

My childhood dream was to become a vice detective, a la Sonny Crockett.  :uhyeah:  No, that dream did NOT come true; I decided that I didn't want to get shot at.  

Are you going away this summer for vacation?


----------



## Lisa

Yuppers...23 hours each way..yay me! 


Does anyone truly love really really hot weather?


----------



## Kacey

Not me... and I missed the cool weather while I was in England - of course, they were having a heat wave there when I was on my trip, which, in their opinion, was upper 80s, and occasionally low 90s - it was a record 103 in Denver yesterday, and I don't have AC!

Remember when only rich people had AC, and the rest of us lived in the basement until the heat broke?


----------



## ed-swckf

Kacey said:
			
		

> Not me... and I missed the cool weather while I was in England - of course, they were having a heat wave there when I was on my trip, which, in their opinion, was upper 80s, and occasionally low 90s - it was a record 103 in Denver yesterday, and I don't have AC!
> 
> Remember when only rich people had AC, and the rest of us lived in the basement until the heat broke?


 
Yeah it was 93 in the uk today and no one i know has AC.

Why is it that on hot days i get the urge to go running?


----------



## Ping898

ed-swckf said:
			
		

> Yeah it was 93 in the uk today and no one i know has AC.
> 
> Why is it that on hot days i get the urge to go running?


 
Cause then you have an excuse not to go

Why do people immediately call you on your cell phone when you've told them it is for emergencies only and to call a different number first?


----------



## Kacey

Because it's easier and quicker than leaving a message.

Who calls kids on cell phones when they're in school?


----------



## terryl965

Kacey said:
			
		

> Because it's easier and quicker than leaving a message.
> 
> Who calls kids on cell phones when they're in school?


 
Only a parent with a complex
Why does a man have a complex about other men?
Terry


----------



## JBrainard

Kacey said:
			
		

> Because it's easier and quicker than leaving a message.
> 
> Who calls kids on cell phones when they're in school?


 
Kids in other classrooms.

What news is so important to a pre-teen that they need a cell phone to "stay in the loop."


----------



## terryl965

What are you wearing to class tommorrow
How old before you let your childern drive?
Terry


----------



## stone_dragone

terryl965 said:
			
		

> What are you wearing to class tommorrow
> How old before you let your childern drive?
> Terry


 
Sixteen (soon as possible)

Do  you help with vehicle costs (insurance, etc) or let them learn about it the hard way?


----------



## Cryozombie

stone_dragone said:
			
		

> Sixteen (soon as possible)
> 
> Do you help with vehicle costs (insurance, etc) or let them learn about it the hard way?


 
Make em do it themselves so they respect the vehicle.

Why is it that women will often stay in a relationship until something better comes along, as opposed to breaking up and being single?


----------



## Lisa

Technopunk said:
			
		

> Make em do it themselves so they respect the vehicle.
> 
> Why is it that women will often stay in a relationship until something better comes along, as opposed to breaking up and being single?



Afraid of being lonely?

Why is it I can't pick the right lotto numbers?


----------



## shesulsa

Lisa said:
			
		

> Why is it I can't pick the right lotto numbers?


When I figure that out, I'll send you a share of my winnings.

Why is it so difficult for people to change their behaviors?


----------



## terryl965

Why is it so difficult for people to change their behaviors?

People do not b elieve they need to change

What makes people change there behavior?
Terry


----------



## Carol

terryl965 said:
			
		

> What makes people change there behavior?


 
Desire motivates people to change their behaviour.

Why am I still single?


----------



## terryl965

It's the hair

Why do people get a mohawk?
Terry


----------



## bookworm_cn317

Probably 'cause they think it's _COOL!_

What is your favorite memory from your childhood?


----------



## JBrainard

bookworm_cn317 said:
			
		

> Probably 'cause they think it's _COOL!_
> 
> What is your favorite memory from your childhood?


 
My Dad reading me the Hobbit.

Why does Peter Jackson look like a homeless dude?


----------



## Shodan

JBrainard said:
			
		

> Why does Peter Jackson look like a homeless dude?



  No need to keep up your appearance when you have enough money to get anything you want!!

  Who was the only President that was blind in one eye?


----------



## Kacey

Theodore Roosevelt - and he was deaf in one ear, too.

Why is it so damn hot?


----------



## Ceicei

It's the sun that makes it hot...

Who invented the ice cube? :uhyeah:


----------



## Shaolinwind

Ceicei said:
			
		

> It's the sun that makes it hot...
> 
> Who invented the ice cube? :uhyeah:


 
The rapper, Ice Cube invented the ice cube. Before that, they were strange oblong shapes with rounded bottoms.  

If the plural of octopus is octopi, why isn't the plural of penis, peni?


----------



## bignick

Because saying penises is funnier...

Where did all my free time go?


----------



## Ceicei

Your free time was purchased at a price.

If we get sick from bad germs, do "bad germs" get sick?


----------



## stone_dragone

From watching "Fear Factor"

Anyone up for a plate of hissing cockroaches?


----------



## crushing

Ewww, not me!

What are female roaches called?


----------



## Shaolinwind

crushing said:
			
		

> What are female roaches called?


 
This is a clean forum, I can't tell you.

Why can you suck a binky but not bink a sucky?


----------



## Kacey

Uh... dunno.

What is the point of diet decaffinated anything?  I mean, I understand diet... I understand decaf... but isn't both kind of, well... pointless?


----------



## Swordlady

Kacey said:
			
		

> What is the point of diet decaffinated anything?  I mean, I understand diet... I understand decaf... but isn't both kind of, well... pointless?



Probably serves the same purpose as sugar-free _candy_.

Why isn't there anything decent to watch on television anymore?


----------



## Cryozombie

because 99% of the masses dont GET good TV.  Its over their heads. As long a CRAP like American Idol gets ratings, thats what gets made.

Why is it so hard for men and women to understand each other?


----------



## stone_dragone

Technopunk said:
			
		

> because 99% of the masses dont GET good TV. Its over their heads. As long a CRAP like American Idol gets ratings, thats what gets made.
> 
> Why is it so hard for men and women to understand each other?


 
Because women are a complex creation of a perfect God who had practice on making man...and men are imbiciles. (I are one, so I can say it)

Does chewing gum lose its flavor on the bed post overnight?


----------



## Brother John

stone_dragone said:
			
		

> Because women are a complex creation of a perfect God who had practice on making man...and men are imbiciles. (I are one, so I can say it)
> 
> Does chewing gum lose its flavor on the bed post overnight?


I have NO idea.
May have to tell you in the morning..

Do you know the way to San Jose??

Your Brother
John


----------



## Lisa

Brother John said:
			
		

> I have NO idea.
> May have to tell you in the morning..
> 
> Do you know the way to San Jose??
> 
> Your Brother
> John



South 

What Canadian City has a huge Ukrainian Easter Egg as a monument on display?


----------



## OUMoose

Lisa said:
			
		

> South
> 
> What Canadian City has a huge Ukrainian Easter Egg as a monument on display?


Windsor

Who can take a rainbow, wrap it in a sigh, soak it in the sun, and make a strawberry lemon pie?


----------



## Lisa

OUMoose said:
			
		

> Windsor
> 
> Who can take a rainbow, wrap it in a sigh, soak it in the sun, and make a strawberry lemon pie?



Wrong!  Vegreville Alberta 

The candyman can!

Why is summer so short and winter so long?


----------



## Cryozombie

Lisa said:
			
		

> Wrong!  Vegreville Alberta
> 
> The candyman can!
> 
> Why is summer so short and winter so long?



Becuase it can be, way the hell up there.

Why does a simple classified ad in the local paper cost more than the item I want to sell's price?


----------



## BrandiJo

cus newspapers suck 

how can one lil toe hurt so much when you bairly kick the corner on a wall?​


----------



## Lisa

BrandiJo said:
			
		

> cus newspapers suck
> 
> how can one lil toe hurt so much when you bairly kick the corner on a wall?​



because life is cruel

Why an I not think clearly without my morning coffee?


----------



## OnlyAnEgg

Lisa said:
			
		

> because life is cruel
> 
> Why an I not think clearly without my morning coffee?


 
Because caffiene is a stimulant, a drug, and, after a period of time,  the body believes it cannot function properly without it.

Who is John Galt?


----------



## crushing

OnlyAnEgg said:
			
		

> Because caffiene is a stimulant, a drug, and, after a period of time, the body believes it cannot function properly without it.
> 
> Who is John Galt?


 
The hero from Ayn Rand's Atlas Shrugged. (Thanks Google!).

Speaking of Atlas Shrugged, what book have you really been meaning to read for a while but other books and things seem to get in ahead of it?


----------



## Kacey

crushing said:
			
		

> The hero from Ayn Rand's Atlas Shrugged. (Thanks Google!).
> 
> Speaking of Atlas Shrugged, what book have you really been meaning to read for a while but other books and things seem to get in ahead of it?



David Copperfield, which I started on the plane to the UK, but still haven't finished... given the timing on the flights there and back, I kept falling asleep - no fault of the book, though, just exhaustion.


----------



## Nevada_MO_Guy

Kacey said:
			
		

> David Copperfield, which I started on the plane to the UK, but still haven't finished... given the timing on the flights there and back, I kept falling asleep - no fault of the book, though, just exhaustion.


I don't understand the question? :idunno: 

My question:
What would your chemical element be, on the periodic table, if you used your age as the atomic number?....example would be, if you are one year old your element would be hydrogen.


----------



## Sam

Chlorine (17)

what color is your hair?


----------



## BrandiJo

dark blonde almost brown

whats the dumbest thing you have ever done?​


----------



## Bob Hubbard

Continued to launch web forums...as if I'm not nuts enough 

IF you could visit any time and place, where would you go?


----------



## Shodan

I'd go back to meet my Grandparents I never met....died before I was born.....so 1960's- Missouri and Alaska.

  What's your favorite Sesame Street character and why?


----------



## Sam

cookie monster! dude... hes the cookie monster.

what do you wish you had done when you were 17?


----------



## BrandiJo

hmmm what do i wish id done when i was 17, i wish i would have spent more time with my uncle, before he had his stroke.

if you could go and undo anything youv done in your past what would it be?​


----------



## MA-Caver

BrandiJo said:
			
		

> if you could go and undo anything youv done in your past what would it be?​



Not leave college (for my B.A) and stayed til I graduated and gone on to get my Masters and eventual Ph.D ... (sounding like Brando) "I could've been somebody!" 

If you could relive the happiest moment of your life what event would it be?


----------



## Sam

wish I wouldntve missed the last two classes of a specific instructor before he died unexpectedly, to go to a party and do unseemly things.

what's the most painful injury youve gotten from your training?


----------



## Shodan

Blew my knee out in the middle of my 2nd brown test- Yowtch!!! 

  Have you ever been scuba diving?


----------



## Swordlady

Not yet.  I went snorkeling twice, and scuba diving is pretty high in my "Want-to-do" list.

Where do you see yourself in five years?


----------



## JBrainard

Swordlady said:
			
		

> Where do you see yourself in five years?


 
Five years in the future.

Why does my boss allways ask me that question?


----------



## Ping898

Just to screw with your mind

Do you think all this heat is from global warming?


----------



## Kacey

I think it could be... on the other hand, we're still coming out of the last Ice Age, too.  I think that global warming is definitely an issue, but I don't know that it's the only factor.

What's your favorite way to keep cool without A/C?


----------



## John Brewer

Kacey said:
			
		

> I think it could be... on the other hand, we're still coming out of the last Ice Age, too.  I think that global warming is definitely an issue, but I don't know that it's the only factor.
> 
> What's your favorite way to keep cool without A/C?


Swimming

What is your favorite exercise beside Kenpo?


----------



## Bob Hubbard

Paintball.

Whens the last time to ran?


----------



## rutherford

You just missed it.


What did you have for breakfast?


----------



## Bob Hubbard

ChiliDogs

Who thinks that caffeine is one of the 4 food groups?


----------



## Swordlady

ME!  :caffeine: 

What is the longest amount of time you went without sleep?


----------



## Sam

hm... like 30 hours I think.

I suck at that.


Do you have any tattoos? of what and where?


----------



## shesulsa

Sam said:
			
		

> Do you have any tattoos? of what and where?


Thorned red rose strategically placed on my abdomen and a Tibetan daikomyo also strategically placed on my lower back.

Who doesn't have ink?


----------



## Shodan

I don't!!

  Do you wish you had a different first name?  If so....what?


----------



## Kacey

No, because then I wouldn't hear people calling me!

Can you tell the difference between Coke and Pepsi?  If so, how are they different?


----------



## Bob Hubbard

Yes.
One is orange based, the other lemon based for the fruit hints.

Can you tell the difference between old 7UP and new, all natural 7Up?


----------



## Sam

I don't drink 7 up

what's your favorite book?


----------



## Lisa

Sam said:
			
		

> I don't drink 7 up
> 
> what's your favorite book?



Don't have one.

What do you do when you are bored at work?


----------



## Sam

Walk around the aisles so my boss can't make me restock

what do you do when the electric goes out in the evening to entertain yourself?


----------



## fireman00

Sit on the back deck and star gaze, unless its winter then we snuggle in front of the fire.

Why is it that folks going 1 mph over the posted speed limit feel they need to ride in the left (fast) lane and NEVER pull over?


----------



## terryl965

fireman00 said:
			
		

> Sit on the back deck and star gaze, unless its winter then we snuggle in front of the fire.
> 
> Why is it that folks going 1 mph over the posted speed limit feel they need to ride in the left (fast) lane and NEVER pull over?


 
Because the right lanes are for slower folks like me

Why is it when prospective students come in the school the first thing they say is I can be like him
Terry


----------



## Kacey

Because you're there, of course.

Am I the only person who can keep houseplants alive?  I ask this because none of my friends seem to be able to...


----------



## terryl965

Mine are alive just fake alive

Speaking of plants how do you make an orgamic garden?
Terry


----------



## John Brewer

Clean dirt and no Pesticides, I think.

Why is it a pest control guy has to wear a respirator but I can buy Raid off the shelf, not use a respirator and I can even get in a "fresh" scent?


----------



## Kacey

Because the pest control guy uses higher concentrations, and he's around the stuff all the time.

What is your favorite mythical animal?


----------



## green meanie

Kacey said:
			
		

> Because the pest control guy uses higher concentrations, and he's around the stuff all the time.
> 
> What is your favorite mythical animal?


 
Phoenix. -There 'ain't nothing like coming back from the ashes. 

Who's your favorite superhero?


----------



## stone_dragone

Batman.  You could be him with enough toys and pushups.

What's the best X-man power?


----------



## JBrainard

stone_dragone said:
			
		

> Batman. You could be him with enough toys and pushups.
> 
> What's the best X-man power?


 
Retractable claws, man!

How the hell to you lace a guys bones with metal?


----------



## OUMoose

JBrainard said:
			
		

> How the hell to you lace a guys bones with metal?


Get the metal good and hot, then inject it into the body while submerged in a cooling liquid, and hope the healing factor you've talked about is true and kicks in.

Who would win in a fight, Nightcrawler or Gambit?


----------



## MA-Caver

OUMoose said:
			
		

> Get the metal good and hot, then inject it into the body while submerged in a cooling liquid, and hope the healing factor you've talked about is true and kicks in.
> 
> Who would win in a fight, Nightcrawler or Gambit?


Nightcrawler because he can BAMP from one place to another. 

What is the brightest  (artificial)  light you've seen?


----------



## Kacey

Those nasty blue-white headlights on some cars.

What is your favorite fiction, non-MA book?


----------



## Sam

harry potter

what's your favorite gemstone?


----------



## BrandiJo

onyx 

have you ever broken a bone.. other then your toes and fingers...how and when​


----------



## MA-Caver

BrandiJo said:
			
		

> onyx
> 
> have you ever broken a bone.. other then your toes and fingers...how and when​


cracked a rib... does that count... did it caving several years ago... trying to get past a tight TIGHT squeeze... made it though. 

have you ever broken anybody ELSE'S bones? how/when?


----------



## Shaolinwind

MA-Caver said:
			
		

> have you ever broken anybody ELSE'S bones? how/when?


 
Sorta.. I was playing VS. Doom 3D back in 1994 with my friend Tim over a LAN connection. I throttled him so many times he hit the corner of his desk out of frustration and fractured his thumb.  

If Herman Munster is a Frankenstein's monster and Lily is a vampire, why is Eddie a werewolf?


----------



## BrandiJo

ask their mail man 

what was the first thing you thought of this morning?​


----------



## OUMoose

BrandiJo said:
			
		

> ask their mail man
> 
> what was the first thing you thought of this morning?
> ​


"Who was the masochistic slime who decided 8am made a good start to the work day?"

Why ask why?


----------



## John Brewer

Because I can!

What is the constant in E=MC2?


----------



## Kacey

c = the speed of light in a vacuum is the constant.

What is your favorite item that you got from a family member?


----------



## evenflow1121

It was a Rubik's Cube.  I had one when I was smaller and I would spend a lot of time on it, my sister got me this one, sort of a surprise as I could not find them anywhere.

What are you currently trying to achieve through your martial arts training?


----------



## Paul B

Progression  

Who is Kaiser Soze?


----------



## shesulsa

Paul B said:
			
		

> Who is Kaiser Soze?


Go ask the ninjas.

Why do the expensive spices go stale first?


----------



## BrandiJo

its the supermarkets fault they dont put enough perservitives in them!


have you ever asked for something to go as you went threw the drive threw at a local fast food place?​


----------



## Shodan

No- but I've done that at a Take and Bake Pizza place!!  

  How hot was it today where you are?


----------



## John Brewer

It was only about 95 but Humid!

What is the craziest hair style you've had?


----------



## rutherford

As a teenager I had the back and sides of my head shaved and the top long and pulled into a pony tail.

A few years after I had a big beard and a totally shaved head.  

While I'm convinced the world will soon collapse under the weight of all the goattees, I currently have a small one because I've accepted that my face looks best with a little fur.  


Do you play the lottery?


----------



## fireman00

Yes I do!

Why do my three dogs love to run around in the rain but hate to jump in a river/ lake?


----------



## Kacey

Because they want to cool off - not swim.

Why does dust have to keep settling in my house?


----------



## Sam

because gravity exists...

whats the best food at taco bell?


----------



## Rich Parsons

Kacey said:
			
		

> Because they want to cool off - not swim.
> 
> Why does dust have to keep settling in my house?



I know Sam already answered and asked 

Most of dust in a clean house is skin from you and your pets. Of course there is some from the outside that comes in through windows and doors and vents.


----------



## OUMoose

Sam said:
			
		

> because gravity exists...
> 
> whats the best food at taco bell?


Chicken Supreme Gorditas.  2nd would be beef santa fe chalupas.

Why is it I can't find a durn Taco bell in New Zealand?


----------



## green meanie

Because New Zealand is the only place left on the planet that isn't tainted. :asian:

If you only had one day left to live where would you go? What would you do?


----------



## OUMoose

green meanie said:
			
		

> Because New Zealand is the only place left on the planet that isn't tainted. :asian:
> 
> If you only had one day left to live where would you go? What would you do?


Bah, that's 2 questions and they both would belong in the 18+ section of the site. 

If you could end conflicts and suffering the middle east or cure cancer, which would you do?


----------



## MRE

I would cure cancer only because I would like to take care of things closer to home before trying to fix things elsewhere.

If you could be reborn as any animal, what would you choose?


----------



## Kacey

I would come back as a pampered house dog - because if my dog's life is any indication, it's a wonderful life!

What's your favorite current TV show?


----------



## BrandiJo

ummm hmmm pry charmed 


how many animals/pets do you have?​


----------



## bookworm_cn317

BrandiJo said:
			
		

> how many animals/pets do you have?


      None, but I want a cat.

What's your favorite musical?


----------



## Hand Sword

Grease.

Which Sandra was hotter, the good version or the bad?


----------



## elder999

Hand Sword said:
			
		

> Grease.
> 
> Which Sandra was hotter, the good version or the bad?


 
The bad-good God!

Why a duck?


----------



## BrandiJo

why not? ducks are cute


what color is your carpet in the TV room


----------



## Shaolinwind

BrandiJo said:
			
		

> what color is your carpet in the TV room


 
Beige.  *yawn*


Why has seal clubbing suddenly become funny to me?


----------



## Raewyn

Shaolinwind said:
			
		

> Beige. *yawn*
> 
> 
> Why has seal clubbing suddenly become funny to me?


 

The funny feeling will pass and you will feel like most of us on the subject!


Why does all the good stuff happen in the Big Ole US of A?


----------



## HKphooey

Raewyn said:
			
		

> The funny feeling will pass and you will feel like most of us on the subject!
> 
> 
> Why does all the good stuff happen in the Big Ole US of A?


 
USA, the land of opportunity and some really stupid people (MT members excluded ).  Mix those two together and good (funny) stuff is bound to happen.

Which was better, the Munsters or the Adam's Family?


----------



## Raewyn

HKphooey said:
			
		

> USA, the land of opportunity and some really stupid people (MT members excluded ). Mix those two together and good (funny) stuff is bound to happen.
> 
> Which was better, the Munsters or the Adam's Family?


 
The Munsters (but that is just my opinion)


Why do people still laugh at jokes when they dont get them????


----------



## Ping898

Raewyn said:
			
		

> The Munsters (but that is just my opinion)
> 
> 
> Why do people still laugh at jokes when they dont get them????


 
Cause they think if they don't they will appear stupid.

How many times am I going to have the hear the joke "Are you going to drink canada dry?" while I drink ginger ale before someone gets hurt?


----------



## Sam

hahahaha!
Not sure

How long  before the power goes back on at work, and thus, I must return?


----------



## Kacey

Not long enough for a good vacation, I would guess!

Sally sells seashells down by the seashore - how many shells does Sally sell?


----------



## Sam

enough to buy a cheeseburger...

How many sheets could a sheet slitter slit if a sheet slitter could slit sheets?


----------



## terryl965

3257 in a 8 hour day

Now how many brown cow does it take to get chocolate milk?
Terry


----------



## Kacey

It depends on how much cocoa is in their feed!

What is your favorite techno-gadget?


----------



## fireman00

my cell phone

why is it that the best tasting foods are the worst for you?


----------



## Shodan

I'm convinced that it's because in Heaven, that will be reversed!!

  What's your earliest/youngest memory?


----------



## Sam

When I was about two I was walking up from the play room holding a big inflatable crayon. Jessica was sitting on the pull out bed from the couch watching cartoons in the living room. Standing in the kitchen I told my mom I wanted cereal. I remember having to try really hard to talk.

What was something you wanted for birthday/christmas when you were little and then you got it and were completely unamused/uninterested?


----------



## Shaolinwind

Sam said:
			
		

> What was something you wanted for birthday/christmas when you were little and then you got it and were completely unamused/uninterested?


 
Gotcha! Paintball guns.  They were a cheap version of a real paintball gun with a range that turned out to be about 10 feet.  

What have you wanted all your life but never had?


----------



## Bob Hubbard

Contentment.

What are you watching on tv?


----------



## Sam

Jay Leno...

What do you say when someone you respect asks you a question you REALLY don't want to answer?


----------



## Bob Hubbard

Sam said:
			
		

> Jay Leno...
> 
> What do you say when someone you respect asks you a question you REALLY don't want to answer?


"I got 2 words for you....."  


What do you do for a Klondike Bar?


----------



## bookworm_cn317

Sam said:
			
		

> What do you say when someone you respect asks you a question you REALLY don't want to answer?


 
I totally just sidestep the whole issue & start talking about something else!

What's your favorite cult movie?


----------



## terryl965

Clockwork Orange

What is your best moment on a date
Terry


----------



## Shaolinwind

Ahh, lots on at the same time.  Delete mine please.


----------



## Bob Hubbard

Rosane Barr

LOL!


----------



## Lisa

Why you laughing?


----------



## Kacey

Lisa said:
			
		

> Why you laughing?



Cuz iffen I don't laugh, I think I'm gone cry!


----------



## Lisa

Kacey said:
			
		

> Cuz iffen I don't laugh, I think I'm gone cry!





So wht is the next question again?


----------



## Kacey

Let's see... Why are you laughing was the question...

Why not?


----------



## Lisa

Kacey said:
			
		

> Let's see... Why are you laughing was the question...
> 
> Why not?



You are absolutely right, why not laugh!

How many times a day do you find yourself laughing at somehthing you read on MT?


----------



## Kacey

Lisa said:
			
		

> You are absolutely right, why not laugh!
> 
> How many times a day do you find yourself laughing at somehthing you read on MT?



I've never counted - but often!

How often do you find yourself laughing at something other than MT?


----------



## Lisa

Kacey said:
			
		

> I've never counted - but often!
> 
> How often do you find yourself laughing at something other than MT?



Every day, you should meet my boss and my family are crazy! 

Do you consider yourself to have a "sick little sense of humor?"


----------



## Kacey

Lisa said:
			
		

> Every day, you should meet my boss and my family are crazy!
> 
> Do you consider yourself to have a "sick little sense of humor?"



Good lord, yes - I teach middle school, I kind of have to!

If you could change your career field, what would you choose?


----------



## Lisa

Kacey said:
			
		

> Good lord, yes - I teach middle school, I kind of have to!
> 
> If you could change your career field, what would you choose?



LMAO at the middle school comment, I have a daughter going into grade 7!!

Anthropology.  Always had a fascination for it.

Skiing or somewhere warm?  Which would you chose for a vacation?


----------



## Shaolinwind

Lisa said:
			
		

> Skiing or somewhere warm? Which would you chose for a vacation?


 
I live somewhere warm..   I'll take skiing please.  Perhaps I will only break 2 of my leg bones.


Why is it humid in a part of Norcal where there should be no humidity?


----------



## Lisa

Shaolinwind said:
			
		

> I live somewhere warm..   I'll take skiing please.  Perhaps I will only break 2 of my leg bones.
> 
> 
> Why is it humid in a part of Norcal where there should be no humidity?



Its a sign of the world coming to an end 

Favorite kind of icecream?


----------



## BrandiJo

fav icecream strawberry

if you chould change one thing in or about your job what would it be


----------



## Shaolinwind

BrandiJo said:
			
		

> if you chould change one thing in or about your job what would it be


 
The visitors would not vomit on the tour lane.

How many licks does it take to get to the center of a tootsie pop?


----------



## Kacey

3 - according to the owl, anyway!

Can you keep houseplants alive?


----------



## Shaolinwind

Kacey said:
			
		

> Can you keep houseplants alive?


 
I went as far as giving it expensive sheba canned food and fresh cream and it still died.  I'm the same with cats, I always make sure they are covered in good humus and have plenty of fertilizer and they still don't last for me.


What is your favorite liquor?


----------



## Kacey

Shaolinwind said:
			
		

> What is your favorite liquor?



Liquor = Bacardi Limon

Liquer = Ghiradelli Chocolate Liquer

What's your favorite brand of shoes?


----------



## Sam

shoes? no real preference...

What's your favorite movie?


----------



## Shaolinwind

Kacey said:
			
		

> What's your favorite brand of shoes?


 
Feiyeu's by Tiger Claw

What is your favorite brand of ointment?


----------



## green meanie

Shaolinwind said:
			
		

> What is your favorite brand of ointment?


 
'Motion Lotion'  

What's your favorite ice cream?


----------



## Henderson

green meanie said:
			
		

> What's your favorite ice cream?


 
Softserve Chocolate & Vanilla twist

Why is the sky blue?


----------



## Sam

something about the way light bounces off the atoms in the air or something.

I knew at one point, anyway!


Why is it that I work at a craft store where we teach people to sew on and paint on fabric but our aprons must remain completely blank and boring?


----------



## Kacey

Uh... that's a good one!  Fear of badly executed designs, maybe?

Why does my dog look so comfortable sleeping on a wood floor?


----------



## Grenadier

Henderson said:
			
		

> Softserve Chocolate & Vanilla twist
> 
> Why is the sky blue?


 
The principle is explained by Rayleigh's Scattering:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rayleigh_scattering



What makes the simple computer games (Tetris, Spider Solitaire, etc) so addicting?


----------



## Kacey

Grenadier said:
			
		

> What makes the simple computer games (Tetris, Spider Solitaire, etc) so addicting?



Like Othello, they take a minute to learn, and a lifetime to master!  Also, there's the immediate gratification....

Why do I hate housework so much?


----------



## Swordlady

Because your house can't clean itself.  

Why has it been raining SO much over the past month?!


----------



## Kacey

I don't know why it's raining there...

Why isn't it raining here?


----------



## crushing

Kacey said:
			
		

> I don't know why it's raining there...
> 
> Why isn't it raining here?




Because you don't have the conditions to precipitate it.

Is it ok to be excessive in moderation?


----------



## Sam

I guess so, because you should be moderate in moderation.

What do you think of cosmetic surgery?


----------



## Kacey

I think that cosmetic surgery is great for people who have scarring or deformities, but that it is overused by people chasing their youth or looking for a shortcut to a healthy-looking body.

What do you think of teen mothers?


----------



## Nevada_MO_Guy

Kacey said:
			
		

> What do you think of teen mothers?


What do you think of teen mothers = The problem with teen mothers is there usually is no teen father....she has to do a lot on her own before she knows how to do it.

In the movie Superman 4, who did Superman fight?


----------



## OUMoose

Nevada_MO_Guy said:
			
		

> What do you think of teen mothers = The problem with teen mothers is there usually is no teen father....she has to do a lot on her own before she knows how to do it.
> 
> In the movie Superman 4, who did Superman fight?


Nuclear Man (a.k.a. the clone that Lex Luthor created by throwing unstable cloning matter into the sun with some clothing scraps and a computer :idunno

In which Superman movie did Richard Pryor show up?


----------



## Andy Moynihan

Number three.

What is the riddle of steel?


----------



## Grenadier

Andy Moynihan said:
			
		

> Number three.
> 
> What is the riddle of steel?


 
From Thulsa Doom himself:

"Steel is not strong, boy!  Flesh is stronger! 

(fast forward, and asking a question)

What is the sword, compared to the hand that wields it?"


----------



## bookworm_cn317

Sam said:
			
		

> What's your favorite movie?


 
It's a tie between RENT & The Rocky Horror Picture Show.

What's your favorite song?


----------



## JBrainard

bookworm_cn317 said:
			
		

> What's your favorite cult movie?


 
I know this has allready been answered, but "Repo Man."


----------



## JBrainard

bookworm_cn317 said:
			
		

> What's your favorite song?


 
Ace of Spades by Motorhead.

Do you play video poker?


----------



## Nevada_MO_Guy

JBrainard said:
			
		

> Do you play video poker?


I don't do poker, but have a casino program on my computer and play blackjack.

In the phrase: "Four score and seven years ago our fathers brought forth on this continent a new nation, conceived in liberty and dedicated to the proposition that all men are created equal."

What does (four score and seven years) equal?


----------



## Kacey

Nevada_MO_Guy said:
			
		

> What does (four score and seven years) equal?



87.  1 score = 20.

How has the meaning of the end of the quote "dedicated to the proposition that all men are created equal" changed over time?


----------



## Sam

I don't know, because I've never heard that quote.

Is it wrong to retaliate in a sparring match?


----------



## Kacey

I don't see how it could be wrong to retaliate - escalate, yes, but not retaliate.

Did'ja see my new photo gallery?


----------



## Sam

I did. That yellow guy was... extremely yellow.

Why do I get paid bi-weekly instead of weekly?


----------



## stickarts

Because it probably saves your company money!

What were the names of the characters, in the original star trek series, who appeared on one show and were half white and half black?


----------



## crushing

Bele and Lokai

Who was the youngest member of the fellowship that set out from Rivendell?


(also, it's better to get paid bi-weekly than very-weakly)


----------



## Swordlady

Kacey said:
			
		

> Did'ja see my new photo gallery?



Yes.  The Buckingham palace guard looked spiffy in his uniform, but I'm sure that it gets _really_ hot during the summer!  



			
				crushing said:
			
		

> Who was the youngest member of the fellowship that set out from Rivendell?



Pippin?


----------



## green meanie

Swordlady said:
			
		

> Pippin?


 
Yes. This is the fellowship from oldest to youngest: Gandalf, Legolas, Gimli, Aragorn, Frodo, Boromir, Sam, Merry, Pippin   

What animal, mythical or otherwise, best represents who you are?


----------



## MA-Caver

The Phoenix, because I'm constantly rising from my ashes. 

What was the last *GREAT* movie you saw?


----------



## shesulsa

"V for Vendetta"

Will the technology age eventually lead to the destruction of the human race?


----------



## BrandiJo

yup


when did you last go out on a date ​


----------



## Swordlady

Erm...what is a date?  Geez...I think my last "real" date was about...three years ago?

What do your opinion about "reality TV"?


----------



## Shizen Shigoku

First of all, it isn't real.

What is termed 'reality tv' are just game shows.

-------------

Who put the bomp in the bomp-shi-bomp-shi-bomp
who put the ram in the ram-alama-ding-dong
who put the dip in the dip-di-dip-di-dip?


----------



## Sam

whoever wrote that song.

Why dont I practice like I used to?


----------



## Christina05

I dont know.
What ever happen to barney?


----------



## Bob Hubbard

He took too many anvils to the head from the Warners? 

Who was the Walrus?


----------



## Swordlady

Wherever Barney went, I hope he _stays_ there and ceases his unrelenting assault on children's minds:

_I hate you, you hate me
Let's gang up and kill Barney
With a sawed-off shotgun
Barney's on the floor
No more purple dinosaur!_

Why are lawyers extremely overpaid?


----------



## MA-Caver

Swordlady said:
			
		

> Why are lawyers extremely overpaid?



Because, like doctors, they can get away with it, and... we LET them get away with it. Imagine protesting to all of the lawyers about their extrobrant pricings. 

What's your theory of *why* the birds attacked in Hitchcock's film "The Birds" (it was never explained... ever!)


----------



## Sam

They were attracted to that woman's hairspray.

Why is the symbol for potassium on the periodic table a K?


----------



## shesulsa

The periodic symbol for Potassium is K.

Why don't they make good movies anymore?


----------



## Shaolinwind

shesulsa said:
			
		

> The periodic symbol for Potassium is K.


 
I thought it probably went like this.. 

Scientist 1 - Hey man, I need you to think of a symbol for this element for me.

Scientist 2 - ....... 'K.



			
				shesulsa said:
			
		

> Why don't they make good movies anymore?


 
Because Stanley Kubrick is dead.

Why don't they make good music anymore?


----------



## shesulsa

Because it's easier to resurrect old music, add a strong bass, grab your crotch and shout at people.

Will pro sports ever be the same?


----------



## Swordlady

Because the majority of song artists nowadays are whiny talentless "emo" types.  Sorry if I offend.

What's the weather like in your area today?


----------



## Kacey

Hot... predicted high of 97... it's supposed to "cool off" to the high 80s by Tuesday.

What's your favorite non-pet animal?


----------



## Lisa

The Wolf

Is your current occupation what you trained for in post secondary school?


----------



## evenflow1121

Lisa said:
			
		

> The Wolf
> 
> Is your current occupation what you trained for in post secondary school?


 
Nope, had to continue on beyond that.  

Who do you think will win the Super Bowl this year?


----------



## Nevada_MO_Guy

evenflow1121 said:
			
		

> Who do you think will win the Super Bowl this year?


I don't know. I don't really watch the superbowl....I like to watch the commercials.....now that is entertainment 


Which one of these is different from the others? Why??

Gasoline, Diesel, LP Gas, Natural Gas, Kerosene, Naphtha


----------



## shesulsa

Nevada_MO_Guy said:
			
		

> I don't know. I don't really watch the superbowl....I like to watch the commercials.....now that is entertainment
> 
> 
> Which one of these is different from the others? Why??
> 
> Gasoline, Diesel, LP Gas, Natural Gas, Kerosene, Naphtha



Wellll ... Natural Gas is in a gaseous form whereas the others are in liquid form.  Hope that's what you were looking for.

Do you prefer a beautiful rose over a fragrant rose or the other way around and why?


----------



## green meanie

shesulsa said:
			
		

> Do you prefer a beautiful rose over a fragrant rose or the other way around and why?


 
I prefer the beautiful rose over the fragrant one. The fragrant one wrecks havoc on my sinuses. 

What made you choose your art, appearance or function?


----------



## Nevada_MO_Guy

shesulsa said:
			
		

> Wellll ... Natural Gas is in a gaseous form whereas the others are in liquid form.  Hope that's what you were looking for.


Good answer....actually I was looking for Natural Gas because the others are manufactured and natural gas is......natural. 



			
				green meanie said:
			
		

> What made you choose your art, appearance or function?


For me it was the location and flexiblity in hours, since I work a rotating swing shift....


----------



## Nevada_MO_Guy

Nevada_MO_Guy said:
			
		

> Good answer....actually I was looking for Natural Gas because the others are manufactured and natural gas is......natural.
> 
> 
> For me it was the location and flexiblity in hours, since I work a rotating swing shift....


Oops, forgot to ask a question.

In theory, what particle must always travel faster than the speed of light?


----------



## Shaolinwind

Nevada_MO_Guy said:
			
		

> In theory, what particle must always travel faster than the speed of light?


 
Only zero-mass particles. In theory.  But not faster than light in a vacuum.  Of course if you've ever seen my apartment you'd notice there has been no movement in a vaccum, Oreck or Eureka.

Why do Mormon girls have to be SO cute??


----------



## Nevada_MO_Guy

Shaolinwind said:
			
		

> Only zero-mass particles. In theory.  But not faster than light in a vacuum.


Oh, sorry......Tachyons is what I was looking for....thanks for playing.


> Why do Mormon girls have to be SO cute??


Because the Mormon's believe in the gift of tongues 




Besides being the 4th President of US of A, James Madison is on what U.S. currency?


----------



## Kacey

Nevada_MO_Guy said:
			
		

> Besides being the 4th President of US of A, James Madison is on what U.S. currency?



$5000, but they're not made anymore.

Why are Oompa Loompas that weird color?


----------



## Sam

because all they eat is chocolate.

what's your favorite candy?


----------



## bookworm_cn317

My favorite candy is Godiva.

Have you ever done the "virgin sacrifice" watching The Rocky Horror Picture Show in a theater?


----------



## hongkongfooey

nope.

Why did Batman wear tights and hang out with a teenage boy?


----------



## green meanie

hongkongfooey said:
			
		

> Why did Batman wear tights and hang out with a teenage boy?


 
That was an imposter. The _REAL_ Batman wears kevlar and doesn't have a sidekick. 

What's your super power?


----------



## Sam

I can kick above my head

what power do you wish you had?


----------



## Swordlady

Flight, _a la_ Superman or Rogue.

What is your favorite cartoon?


----------



## crushing

The Boondocks

Do you remember your first kiss?


----------



## bluemtn

Yes-  5th grade Christmas dance, and I was being dragged toward the mistletoe (sp?) by a group of friends.  Must have been a sight to see by the teachers!  Never laughed so much in my life.

Do we always dream in color?


----------



## Swordlady

Yes I do.  Don't know why some people dream in black and white.  

What do you dream about the most?


----------



## green meanie

Swordlady said:
			
		

> What do you dream about the most?


 
Fighting.

What color's your lightsaber?


----------



## Shaolinwind

green meanie said:
			
		

> Fighting.
> 
> What color's your lightsaber?


 
A shimmering ultra-violet. If it doesn't kill you, it will blind you.

What color are the underwear you currently are wearing?


----------



## Kacey

Shaolinwind said:
			
		

> A shimmering ultra-violet. If it doesn't kill you, it will blind you.
> 
> What color are the underwear you currently are wearing?



Sweatsuit gray... goes with the sweatshorts.

What color shirt are you wearing (if you're wearing one - it's hot all over)?


----------



## OUMoose

Kacey said:
			
		

> Sweatsuit gray... goes with the sweatshorts.
> 
> What color shirt are you wearing (if you're wearing one - it's hot all over)?


Grey-Blue long sleeve dress shirt.  (office work)

How much wood could a woodchuck chuck if a woodchuck could chuck wood?


----------



## Kacey

OUMoose said:
			
		

> Grey-Blue long sleeve dress shirt.  (office work)
> 
> How much wood could a woodchuck chuck if a woodchuck could chuck wood?



That's been asked before... although my answer is that if a woodchuck could chuck wood, it would chuck a chock.

Who sold "cockles and mussels, alive, alive oh"?


----------



## shesulsa

Sweet Molly Malone, of course.


Who here thinks they could, if they had to, perform a tracheotomy?


----------



## Swordlady

Oh my...I briefly learned how to do a tracheotomy several years ago during a CPR class.  But I don't think I could ever actually do it to someone; I am too afraid of accidentally killing them.

HAve you ever used CPR in a real-life situation?


----------



## MA-Caver

Swordlady said:
			
		

> Have you ever used CPR in a real-life situation?


Nawp and don't ever hope to have to either (if you take my meaning). 

What is your favorite re-occurring dream ?


----------



## Jenna

MA-Caver said:
			
		

> What is your favorite re-occurring dream ?


*A:* the one bout leaping with abandon off Beachy Head

~~~

*Q:* how do I get to Sesame Street?


----------



## Kensai

Jenna said:
			
		

> *A:* the one bout leaping with abandon off Beachy Head
> 
> ~~~
> 
> *Q:* how do I get to Sesame Street?


 
A. You tunnel underground, then eat "special" sweets that enable you to appear there. Duh!! Thought everyone knew that.  

Q. Why does it ALWAYS rain in the middle of a heat wave when I don't bring a coat. Sorry, dull, but sooo annoying!!


----------



## shesulsa

> Q. Why does it ALWAYS rain in the middle of a heat wave when I don't bring a coat. Sorry, dull, but sooo annoying!!



Because you forgot to wash your car. :lol2:

You realize that the reason bread rises is because yeast farts, right?


----------



## Nevada_MO_Guy

shesulsa said:
			
		

> You realize that the reason bread rises is because yeast farts, right?


Never thought of it that way....almost like honey is bee vomit....mmmm.



In the game of chess, the knight moves in what way?


----------



## someguy

The knight doesn't actually move.  You move it.   Ok, in  a L shape.
Who stole my cell phone?


----------



## Sam

You did. you subconciously left it somewhere you shouldntve.

What do you do to stay awake besides coffee when you know you cant sleep for 3 days?


----------



## BrandiJo

Mt dew and lots of loud music 


whats worse then working with 7 2 year olds and having a migraine?​


----------



## Kacey

BrandiJo said:
			
		

> Mt dew and lots of loud music
> 
> 
> whats worse then working with 7 2 year olds and having a migraine?​



Teaching summer school at the middle school level, when the school forgot to tell you that you were teaching summer school, and you only found out, by accident, an hour before it started on the first day.

Why can't the middle school I teach at be at least a *little* more organized?


----------



## Sam

Having to work 3 days straight. 

What if you cant listen to loud music because your at work?


----------



## OUMoose

Sam said:
			
		

> What if you cant listen to loud music because your at work?


Headphones... 'nuff said.

Platinum or Titanium?


----------



## shesulsa

OUMoose said:
			
		

> Platinum or Titanium?


Depends. 

Ever broken a bone?


----------



## Flatlander

shesulsa said:
			
		

> Ever broken a bone?


Yes.  

Coke or Pepsi?


----------



## Mcura

Pepsi.  Yes, I took the challenge, and chose the blue can every time.

Why is it that the vital bank transactions that you need to do in person can only occur between the hours when you're normally at work?


----------



## Flatlander

Mcura said:
			
		

> Pepsi. Yes, I took the challenge, and chose the blue can every time.


 Wrong.  Coke.  



			
				Mcura said:
			
		

> Why is it that the vital bank transactions that you need to do in person can only occur between the hours when you're normally at work?


Because banks don't care about you.  They hate you and want to take all of your money.

Clowns: funny or scary?


----------



## BrandiJo

scary

purple or green?​


----------



## Nevada_MO_Guy

BrandiJo said:
			
		

> purple or green?


Green, because it is the color of my current belt...yeah.




Why are Native North American Indians called Indians?


----------



## Kacey

Nevada_MO_Guy said:
			
		

> Green, because it is the color of my current belt...yeah.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why are Native North American Indians called Indians?



Because Columbus thought the globe was much smaller than it was, and that he had reached the Indies - thus "Indians".

Where did Columbus actually land?


----------



## Nevada_MO_Guy

Kacey said:
			
		

> Where did Columbus actually land?


Good question....had to scratch my head on that one....and do some checking.

On Columbus's first voyage (In 1492 Columbus sailed the ocean blue), he landed on San Salvador Island in the Bahamas.




The Jaw bone is the hardest bone in the body, the thigh bone is the biggest bone in the body.....what is the hardest substance in the human body?


----------



## Jenna

Nevada_MO_Guy said:
			
		

> The Jaw bone is the hardest bone in the body, the thigh bone is the biggest bone in the body.....what is the hardest substance in the human body?


*A:* enamel on your teeth??? ooohh we are very SERIOUS with these little questions.. OK then logic fans..

*Q:* what is the answer to this question?


----------



## silatman

A: What



Q: Why do politicians think the world cant get by without them?


----------



## bluemtn

They like to think everyone depends on them- power/ ego thing

What time is it (your time)?


----------



## Swordlady

9:02am, EST.

Do you like your current job, and why?


----------



## bluemtn

I like my job, in the way it's a lot better than what I've had in the past.  People are nicer and don't treat you like dirt, pay is pretty good considering, and management actually does work!

Did you brush your hair and teeth when you got up this morning, or did you wait till you got off here?


----------



## MA-Caver

tkdgirl said:
			
		

> Did you brush your hair and teeth when you got up this morning, or did you wait till you got off here?


After getting the kids in line... they're a handful...  Also had to catch the dog, had to get stuff out of the rain, had to... had to... had to ... 

SIGH!

Who wants to live forever? Why?


----------



## shesulsa

> Who wants to live forever? Why?


Not me.  Don't want to be so jaded as to not treasure the fleeting.


Do you pick your nose?


----------



## Flatlander

shesulsa said:
			
		

> Do you pick your nose?


Only when necessary.  

Where's Waldo?


----------



## Kacey

Waldo is hidden amongst the crowd.

What was the name of your childhood pet?


----------



## Tarot

Sandy.

Do you like spinach?


----------



## Flatlander

Tarot said:
			
		

> Do you like spinach?


Immensely.  

How long is a piece of string?


----------



## Sam

as long as it needs to be.

Whatever happened to slap bracelettes?


----------



## Xue Sheng

Sam said:
			
		

> as long as it needs to be.
> 
> Whatever happened to slap bracelettes?


 
They went away

What is the air speed of an unladen sparrow?


----------



## OUMoose

Xue Sheng said:
			
		

> They went away
> 
> What is the air speed of an unladen sparrow?


African or European?

What is your favorite color?


----------



## Kacey

OUMoose said:
			
		

> African or European?
> 
> What is your favorite color?



Purple.

What is your favorite non-alcoholic drink?


----------



## OUMoose

Kacey said:
			
		

> Purple.
> 
> What is your favorite non-alcoholic drink?


Water.

What's your favorite non-non-alcoholic drink?


----------



## bluemtn

Tea-  iced or hot

What's your dream car?


----------



## Flatlander

tkdgirl said:
			
		

> What's your dream car?



This one.


How many roads must a man walk down before you can call him a man?


----------



## Kacey

Flatlander said:
			
		

> This one.



Wow - nice car.



			
				Flatlander said:
			
		

> How many roads must a man walk down before you can call him a man?



It depends on the man, and the road.  

[SIZE=-1]How many  seas must a white dove sail before she sleeps in the sand?[/SIZE]


----------



## Ceicei

Until the dove becomes a part of a sand dollar.  

Ever seen a sand dollar and break it to find the treasure?


----------



## Xue Sheng

No  

Where is my PU-38 Explosive Space Modulator?


----------



## Kacey

On Mars, of course.

Why did it finally cool off, and how can I make it last a while?


----------



## Shaolinwind

Kacey said:
			
		

> Why did it finally cool off, and how can I make it last a while?


 
I ordained it!  And, just ask nicely.

What's a good beard trimmer?  Or should I use scissors?


----------



## OUMoose

Shaolinwind said:
			
		

> What's a good beard trimmer? Or should I use scissors?


Scissors, unless you're in a hurry, of which I would recommend Nair.  

Ever get the feeling you're not leading the life you're supposed to?  That there's something out there bigger that you're meant for?


----------



## Kacey

OUMoose said:
			
		

> Ever get the feeling you're not leading the life you're supposed to?  That there's something out there bigger that you're meant for?



Constantly... I just haven't figured out what it is yet.

Should I remove more of my grass and extend my xeriscaping in my yard, or should I plant another tree first?


----------



## Gemini

Kacey said:
			
		

> Constantly... I just haven't figured out what it is yet.
> 
> Should I remove more of my grass and extend my xeriscaping in my yard, or should I plant another tree first?


plant the tree first.

What's the average life span of a parrot?


----------



## OUMoose

Gemini said:
			
		

> plant the tree first.
> 
> What's the average life span of a parrot?


Depends on how many cats you own...

What would be your choice of footwear for walking/lifting (barefoot doesn't count)?


----------



## Tarot

> What would be your choice of footwear for walking/lifting (barefoot doesn't count)?




Addias or Asics shoes.

Who makes the best coffee?


----------



## Xue Sheng

Tarot said:
			
		

> Who makes the best coffee?


 
Tanzania

How can tea have more caffeine and less caffeine than coffee and the same time?


----------



## Flatlander

Xue Sheng said:
			
		

> How can tea have more caffeine and less caffeine than coffee and the same time?


Less caffeine per unit volume, more caffeine because you're drinking it out of a giant receptacle.

Are there really a bunch of people that use Martial Talk, or are you all Bob?


----------



## stickarts

Of course they aren't all me....uh..I mean Bob!



What will be the name of the top televison show in the year 2050?


----------



## Xue Sheng

Flatlander said:
			
		

> Less caffeine per unit volume, more caffeine because you're drinking it out of a giant receptacle.


 
More caffeine per pound less caffeine per cup actually



			
				stickarts said:
			
		

> What will be the name of the top televison show in the year 2050?


 
That's a trick question TV won't exist in 2050, 

What is the color of the square root of 2?


----------



## bookworm_cn317

pea soup green


Which Sesame Street character is your favorite?


----------



## Carol

Mr. Snuffleupagus.  He was real, darn it!


Will I ever get a date?


----------



## Kacey

Carol Kaur said:
			
		

> Will I ever get a date?



Chances are you'll get one before I do!

What's your favorite brand of potato chips?


----------



## Lisa

Kacey said:
			
		

> What's your favorite brand of potato chips?



Lays salt and vinegar.

Will there ever be an end to this thread?


----------



## Carol

Lisa said:
			
		

> Will there ever be an end to this thread?


 
Depends on the constraints of the database.

Is it OK to hide inside on a 100+ degree day?


----------



## Xue Sheng

Carol Kaur said:
			
		

> Is it OK to hide inside on a 100+ degree day?


 
Yes

Why is the sky blue?


----------



## bluemtn

Gases that make up the atmosphere- like oxygen (to name one of many up there), and elements.  

Do you replace your toothbrush within the recommended time that's on the package/ dentist says?


----------



## Kacey

tkdgirl said:
			
		

> Do you replace your toothbrush within the recommended time that's on the package/ dentist says?



Not usually... I get a new toothbrush when I go to the dentist, although I did start getting those ones with the blue bristles that you're supposed to replace when the blue goes away.

Do you floss regularly?


----------



## Xue Sheng

Kacey said:
			
		

> Do you floss regularly?


 
Yes

What is the meaning of life, the universe and everything?


----------



## OUMoose

Xue Sheng said:
			
		

> What is the meaning of life, the universe and everything?


42, of course.

What can you see at the Resturant at the edge of the Universe?


----------



## Xue Sheng

OUMoose said:
			
		

> What can you see at the Resturant at the edge of the Universe?


 
the End of the Universe

What were the last words of the Dolphins?


----------



## OUMoose

Xue Sheng said:
			
		

> What were the last words of the Dolphins?


Being the most intelligent creatures on the planet, it was "So long and thanks for all the fish."

If I have my name stated on my voicemail recording, why is someone repeatedly calling me for someone else???  :|


----------



## shesulsa

OUMoose said:
			
		

> If I have my name stated on my voicemail recording, why is someone repeatedly calling me for someone else???  :|


Because someone started telling people they don't need to listen to anyone and they stopped.

Why is public nudity a problem?


----------



## OUMoose

shesulsa said:
			
		

> Why is public nudity a problem?


Uhhhhh... have you SEEN some of the people that want to be nudists??  :xtrmshock   Like watching a train wreck...

Which is better, being good at being bad, or being bad at being good?


----------



## shesulsa

OUMoose said:
			
		

> Which is better, being good at being bad, or being bad at being good?


The first one.

When will the government realize it has no financial stake in the coffee industry and regulate it as a controlled substance?


----------



## Shodan

Never!!  It's taken them 100 years to get rid of this tax: (This was from www.zdnet.com) 

*The Spanish-American War has been over for more than 100 years, and now so is the tax imposed in 1898 to help fund it.* 
As of Tuesday, all phone companies selling long-distance phone service are legally required to eliminate the 3 percent federal excise tax on long-distance service, which had been established in 1898 as a luxury tax on wealthy Americans who owned telephones. 
    Verizon Communications said Tuesday that it has stopped collecting the 3 percent federal excise tax on monthly consumer telephone bills for long-distance and bundled services. 
    After a long legal battle and strong urging from Congress, the Internal Revenue Service and the Department of the Treasury decided in May to discontinue the federal 3 percent excise tax on long-distance telephone service effective Aug. 1.
                It also decided not to apply the tax to wireless, voice over Internet Protocol service, prepaid telephone cards and other bundled services. The IRS also said it would allow taxpayers to claim a refund in 2007 for taxes collected on those services retroactive to February 2003.
      The last portion of the tax, pertaining only to local telephone service, remains in effect. But Verizon and other telecom companies are urging Congress to repeal the tax in total this year.
    "We have been working for years on behalf of our customers to eliminate this outdated and regressive tax," Bob Ingalls, president of Verizon's Retail Markets Group, said in a statement. "This is a good first step in alleviating consumers' telephone tax burden."



  Why don't woodpeckers get a headache from all that banging into trees all day?


----------



## Kacey

Shodan said:
			
		

> Why don't woodpeckers get a headache from all that banging into trees all day?



Because they evolved to bang trees all day.

Why does my dog howl at emergency sirens?


----------



## Xue Sheng

Kacey said:
			
		

> Why does my dog howl at emergency sirens?


 
Because they evolved to howl at emergency sirens

Why am I asking a question?


----------



## shesulsa

because you evolved to ask a question


Why does my bike have 21 gears when it's not a mountain bike?


----------



## Ceicei

For those who love all these gears!

When will the heatwave stop?


----------



## Flatlander

Ceicei said:
			
		

> When will the heatwave stop?


When it cools down a bit.

If cats always land on their feet, and buttered toast always lands butter side down, what would happen if I buttered my toast and strapped to the back of a cat, and threw it all out the window?


----------



## Xue Sheng

Flatlander said:
			
		

> If cats always land on their feet, and buttered toast always lands butter side down, what would happen if I buttered my toast and strapped to the back of a cat, and threw it all out the window?


 
The SPCA would probably be knocking on your door.

If I find I can't stop posting questions here, should be worried?


----------



## OUMoose

No.... not at all.... *queue hypnotic spiral forming*  you love to post on martial talk...  you can't think of anything you like more.......

If "con" is the opposite of "pro", is "congress" the opposite of "progress"?


----------



## shesulsa

Only if it's republican.  Ba Da bump!


Do you brush your hair when it's wet?


----------



## Paul B

Nevah touched a brush.

Which is larger.. A bit or a tad?


----------



## bluemtn

There are 8 bits in a bite (sp?) so... bit is larger.


How many licks does it take to get to the center of a lolipop?


----------



## OUMoose

tkdgirl said:
			
		

> There are 8 bits in a bite (sp?) so... bit is larger.
> 
> 
> How many licks does it take to get to the center of a lolipop?


 
3, according to the owl in the commerical.

how's come monosyllabic isn't?


----------



## Carol

OUMoose said:
			
		

> 3, according to the owl in the commerical.


 
Dang and I thought I was the only one that remembered the Owl!



> how's come monosyllabic isn't?


 
Because its oxymoronic.

Why do cats make noise?


----------



## bookworm_cn317

No, Carol, you're not the only one who remembers the Tootsie-Pop Owl.
Cats make noise because they can!

Who is more insane: Steve Irwin(The Croc Hunter) or Jeff Corwin?


----------



## OUMoose

bookworm_cn317 said:
			
		

> Who is more insane: Steve Irwin(The Croc Hunter) or Jeff Corwin?


Steve Irwin, because he uses the word CRIKEYS alot. 

one hump or two?


----------



## shesulsa

If those are my only options, then two! Two!

(btw, Carol, Cats make noise because they _*want*_ to)


Would you resort to cannabalism to survive if you had to?


----------



## OUMoose

shesulsa said:
			
		

> Would you resort to cannabalism to survive if you had to?


Only if it involves some favas beans and a nice chianti... 

Why can't quittin time come sooner?!?!


----------



## shesulsa

OUMoose said:
			
		

> Why can't quittin time come sooner?!?!



Cuz then it wouldn't be quittin' time, it'd be almost quittin' time and then you'd have to have Almost almost quittin' time ... which would eventually have to become quittin' time, then you'd have almost almost Almost quitting time and ... well, then it just goes downhill until you have not only no quittin' time, but no startin' time.

Why don't Americans have Siesta?


----------



## Carol

shesulsa said:
			
		

> Cuz then it wouldn't be quittin' time, it'd be almost quittin' time and then you'd have to have Almost almost quittin' time ... which would eventually have to become quittin' time, then you'd have almost almost Almost quitting time and ... well, then it just goes downhill until you have not only no quittin' time, but no startin' time.
> 
> Why don't Americans have Siesta?


 
Because that would make quittin' time even later!


What's in YOUR wallet?


----------



## Shaolinwind

OUMoose said:
			
		

> 3, according to the owl in the commerical.


 
Wait a minute.. He said Lollipop.. Tootsie style pops never entered the conversation.  A lollipop  could be a Dum-dum style pop, or he could be talking about a giant sucker (like me), a half foot in diameter.  The problem is, he hasn't indicated which lollipop, nor did he indicate the wieght or density.


----------



## Kacey

I don't see a question here... why is that?


----------



## Shodan

Shaolinwind was sidetracked by the whole candy issue (he does work around candy all day you know?!!)

  Oh.....and in my wallet is a picture of my kids and my husband, some credit cards, a dollar bill (yep, that's all I have at the moment), some change, a receipt, lunch club card for Round Table Pizza.....are you bored yet?


----------



## Swordlady

Bored with this thread?  Nah...  

Where did you sleep last night, on your bed or on the floor (thanks to this stupid heatwave)?


----------



## Flatlander

Swordlady said:
			
		

> Where did you sleep last night, on your bed or on the floor (thanks to this stupid heatwave)?


In my bed.  The heatwave isn't here right now.  :ultracool:

Beer in the bottle, can, or in a glass?


----------



## shesulsa

Flatlander said:
			
		

> Beer in the bottle, can, or in a glass?


Bottle, baby ... all da way.


How do intestinal gass medicines "relieve" the pressure?  Does that mean they make you fart?


----------



## bluemtn

I have no idea.



			
				Shaolinwind said:
			
		

> Wait a minute.. He said Lollipop.. Tootsie style pops never entered the conversation. A lollipop could be a Dum-dum style pop, or he could be talking about a giant sucker (like me), a half foot in diameter. The problem is, he hasn't indicated which lollipop, nor did he indicate the wieght or density.



That wasn't a "he" that asked the question!  If I saw a female elephant, what is the correct technical term used for her- a.)heiffer b.)sow or c.)bull?


----------



## Nevada_MO_Guy

tkdgirl said:
			
		

> If I saw a female elephant, what is the correct technical term used for her- a.)heiffer b.)sow or c.)bull?


Male Elephants are called Bulls, Females are called Cows and the a baby is called a Calf. Same for the rhinoceros.



A group of Elephants is called a Herd, what is a group of Rhinos called?


----------



## bluemtn

Glad you figured out my trick question!  Sorry, I have no idea what a group  of rhino's are.  I don't know that much about animals!

Why does things such as mt. dew cause me to be overly hyper and to have insomnia, even with just one can/ bottle?


----------



## 7starmantis

Nevada_MO_Guy said:
			
		

> Male Elephants are called Bulls, Females are called Cows and the a baby is called a Calf. Same for the rhinoceros.
> 
> 
> 
> A group of Elephants is called a Herd, what is a group of Rhinos called?



I've heard it called a herd as well, but I believe the correct answer is a crash of Rhinos, no?


Why is having feelings for someone and thinking about them all the time, not dating anyone else even when they aren't with you.....etc etc etc....why is this called "pine-ing" for someone?


----------



## bluemtn

tkdgirl said:
			
		

> Glad you figured out my trick question! Sorry, I have no idea what a group of rhino's are. I don't know that much about animals!
> 
> Why does things such as mt. dew cause me to be overly hyper and to have insomnia, even with just one can/ bottle?


 
No one answerd mine...


----------



## Xue Sheng

tkdgirl said:
			
		

> No one answerd mine...


 


			
				tkdgirl said:
			
		

> Why does things such as mt. dew cause me to be overly hyper and to have insomnia, even with just one can/ bottle?


 
Because it is full of loads of caffeine and sugar.


Which tastes better chocolate in peanut butter or peanut butter in chocolate?.


----------



## Gemini

tkdgirl said:
			
		

> No one answerd mine...


Peanut butter in chocolate though both are a bit disgusting.

Why don't you hear a sonic boom when you're the one who creates it?


----------



## terryl965

Gemini said:
			
		

> Peanut butter in chocolate though both are a bit disgusting.
> 
> Why don't you hear a sonic boom when you're the one who creates it?


 
You are going to fast

Why is it a man loves a woman but the woman loves only herself.
Terry


----------



## bluemtn

Terry:  It's a myth-  women don't only love themselves.  Who've you been talking to?

7star:  Your heart is with that person and not with anyone else, even if you're dating another.

Why does it have to be SOOO hot where I live?


----------



## terryl965

tkdgirl said:
			
		

> Terry: It's a myth- women don't only love themselves. Who've you been talking to?
> 
> 7star: Your heart is with that person and not with anyone else, even if you're dating another.
> 
> Why does it have to be SOOO hot where I live?


 
Please you are in West Virginia come to Texas, now that is hot.

What comes from New York and is light and tasteful?
Terry


----------



## Xue Sheng

terryl965 said:
			
		

> What comes from New York and is light and tasteful?
> Terry


 
Nothing

Why do I live in NY?


----------



## terryl965

Xue Sheng said:
			
		

> Nothing
> 
> Why do I live in NY?


 
Because no other state will have you. 
By the way it is cheese cakes
Terry


----------



## bluemtn

terryl965 said:
			
		

> Please you are in West Virginia come to Texas, now that is hot.
> 
> What comes from New York and is light and tasteful?
> Terry


 
 !!!  I've been to a lot of places with warmer climates, but still...  Right now I'm in a heat wave, which means the temps have felt like 110- 113.  It's supposed to really cool off tomorrow. 

I don't know, but here's a wild guess=  funnel cakes.  Hot dogs aren't exactly "light," if you mean nutritious.  Well, funnel cakes aren't either really...  Fried isn't good for you, and hot dogs have a lot of sodium and "mystery" stuff.

How hot is it in Texas right now?


----------



## Xue Sheng

terryl965 said:
			
		

> Because no other state will have you.
> By the way it is cheese cakes
> Terry


 
Ahhh you know more about me than I suspected, one little incident with a garden weasel, give or take 48 and&#8230;.. Oh... forget I said that...

Sorry, I forgot the Nuns of whatever they are that make the stuff. 

Now back to answer and ask


----------



## bluemtn

tkdgirl said:
			
		

> !!! I've been to a lot of places with warmer climates, but still... Right now I'm in a heat wave, which means the temps have felt like 110- 113. It's supposed to really cool off tomorrow.
> 
> I don't know, but here's a wild guess= funnel cakes. Hot dogs aren't exactly "light," if you mean nutritious. Well, funnel cakes aren't either really... Fried isn't good for you, and hot dogs have a lot of sodium and "mystery" stuff.
> 
> How hot is it in Texas right now?


 
Re- doing


----------



## Brother John

tkdgirl said:
			
		

> Re- doing


TOO hot!

Who created the art of Jow Ga Gung-Fu?








Your Brother
John


----------



## terryl965

tkdgirl said:
			
		

> !!! I've been to a lot of places with warmer climates, but still... Right now I'm in a heat wave, which means the temps have felt like 110- 113. It's supposed to really cool off tomorrow.
> 
> I don't know, but here's a wild guess= funnel cakes. Hot dogs aren't exactly "light," if you mean nutritious. Well, funnel cakes aren't either really... Fried isn't good for you, and hot dogs have a lot of sodium and "mystery" stuff.
> 
> How hot is it in Texas right now?


 
Today it was only 105 and heat index of about 112 not bad for a thursday.
Terry


----------



## 7starmantis

No one to explain the term "pine-ing" for someone?


----------



## Nevada_MO_Guy

7starmantis said:
			
		

> No one to explain the term "pine-ing" for someone?


My dictionary says (Pining) :Middle English, from *Old English p&#299;nian* to suffer, from (assumed) Old English p&#299;n punishment, from Latin poena -- more at  PAIN
1 : to lose vigor, health, or flesh (as through grief) : LANGUISH
2 : to yearn intensely and persistently especially for something unattainable <they still pined for their lost wealth>




What is the difference between the Star of David and the Pentagram?


----------



## Ceicei

Nevada_MO_Guy said:
			
		

> What is the difference between the Star of David and the Pentagram?



Star of David has six points and a pentagram has 5 points.

What is the highest number of pets you have owned at a time?


----------



## Kacey

1, unless you count houseplants.


What non-MA item/category do you collect?


----------



## bluemtn

Coins, and have done so since I was 3.  Obviously parents helped at that young of an age, and I wanted to keep collecting when I got older and understood what I was doing.  I don't collect things that I have to shell out a lot of money for, though.  

What is the most embarassing thing you have done- either on purpose or by accident?


----------



## crushing

On a whim and as a goof I entered a dance contest. . . .and WON!  The prize was a George Thouroughgood album (this was late 80s).

I'm going to repeat that question.  What is the most embarassing thing you have done- either on purpose or by accident?


----------



## Kacey

crushing said:
			
		

> I'm going to repeat that question.  What is the most embarassing thing you have done- either on purpose or by accident?



Restart this thread... at least recently!

Why are so many people posting on the "The Last Person..." thread, and how can that be expanded to the rest of the board?


----------



## Shodan

I think we must be a very competitive group!!

  What is your favorite board game?


----------



## OUMoose

Shodan said:
			
		

> What is your favorite board game?


Trivial Pursuit

Wii or PS3?


----------



## Ceicei

OUMoose said:
			
		

> Wii or PS3?



Neither.  I prefer XBox.

Tonight, what do you plan to do after getting off MartialTalk?


----------



## Xue Sheng

Ceicei said:
			
		

> Neither. I prefer XBox.
> 
> Tonight, what do you plan to do after getting off MartialTalk?


 
You mean you get off of MartialArts talk!!!!

Why did my car break down on the way home?


----------



## crushing

Xue Sheng said:
			
		

> You mean you get off of MartialArts talk!!!!
> 
> Why did my car break down on the way home?


When that **** cut you off in traffic, a sudden increase in your chi interfered with the car's electrical system.

What is your favorite dish that includes lime (slice, juice, zest, whatever)?


----------



## shesulsa

crushing said:
			
		

> What is your favorite dish that includes lime (slice, juice, zest, whatever)?


Fresh, homemade guacamole. 

What is the bodily element that brings about queasiness in you? (e.g. blood, guts, broken bones, your own, others, bodily emissions)


----------



## SFC JeffJ

Other peoples vomit.

Should I watch X-men or Fight Club tonight?


----------



## OUMoose

JeffJ said:
			
		

> Should I watch X-men or Fight Club tonight?


 
Hmmmm... Movie with a plot vs. Famke Janssen (sp?)...  Tough choice.  I'd probably go with Fight club.  

Should I go out to dinner tonite, or stay in and cook?


----------



## Kacey

OUMoose said:
			
		

> Should I go out to dinner tonite, or stay in and cook?



That depends on whether you've got any decent food in the house.

What's something interesting you can do with a whole, ripe pumpkin besides carve it or bake it?


----------



## Lisa

Shoot it. 

Why is it I can't sleep well the week before I go on vacation?


----------



## SFC JeffJ

Lisa said:
			
		

> Shoot it.
> 
> Why is it I can't sleep well the week before I go on vacation?


'Cause your apprehensive about not being able to tease me.

Will me new drivers license pic make me look like a dork as usual?


----------



## Lisa

JeffJ said:
			
		

> 'Cause your apprehensive about not being able to tease me.
> 
> Will me new drivers license pic make me look like a dork as usual?



Yes. 

Why are there so many wasps this year?


----------



## Kacey

It's the weather.

Why can't I get a date?


----------



## crushing

Kacey said:
			
		

> Why can't I get a date?


 

Maybe dates aren't in season.

Have you tried to get a fig?


----------



## terryl965

Kacey said:
			
		

> It's the weather.
> 
> Why can't I get a date?


 
Maybe you are looking in dark places

Why is everybody trying to take my thread


----------



## terryl965

crushing said:
			
		

> Maybe dates aren't in season.
> 
> Have you tried to get a fig?


 
Fig are great

ever had a rotten plum


----------



## John Brewer

terryl965 said:
			
		

> Fig are great
> 
> ever had a rotten plum


No how about a pluot?


----------



## terryl965

Crane557 said:
			
		

> No how about a pluot?


 
What is a pluot?


----------



## John Brewer

I believe it's a mixture of a plum and an apricot.


----------



## Flatlander

Terry screwed the game up, and Crane557 allowed it to remain so.  Now someone needs to just ask a question and keep it going.

Here's one: Who's going to win the PGA Championship?


----------



## terryl965

Phil Mickelsom

Who will win the world series baseball


----------



## Nevada_MO_Guy

terryl965 said:
			
		

> Who will win the world series baseball


The Detroit Tigers are listed as 2/1 favorites to win the World Series.

Is the Baby Ruth candy bar named after a famous baseball player?


----------



## Xue Sheng

Nevada_MO_Guy said:
			
		

> Is the Baby Ruth candy bar named after a famous baseball player?


 
No
The Baby Ruth candy bar was named after Ruth Cleveland daughter of President Grover Cleveland, not Babe Ruth. 

What does half-life mean in radioactive material?


----------



## Kacey

Xue Sheng said:
			
		

> What does half-life mean in radioactive material?



It means that half the substance in question is no longer radioactive.

Why does my dog want to go outside in the pouring rain?


----------



## OUMoose

Kacey said:
			
		

> It means that half the substance in question is no longer radioactive.
> 
> Why does my dog want to go outside in the pouring rain?


 
because it helps him/her pee.

Why does work have to come so early on a monday?!?!


----------



## Kensai

OUMoose said:
			
		

> because it helps him/her pee.
> 
> *Why does work have to come so early on a monday?!*?!


 
Cos you want a new job. 

When am I ever going to move out of my house?!?!?


----------



## SFC JeffJ

Kensai said:
			
		

> Cos you want a new job.
> 
> When am I ever going to move out of my house?!?!?


When the wrecking ball shows up.

Now that I've gotten rid of it, how long will it take me to get used to NOT walking with a cane?


----------



## Kacey

JeffJ said:
			
		

> Now that I've gotten rid of it, how long will it take me to get used to NOT walking with a cane?



I think that's like walking on the floor after being on a treadmill - it feels weird for a little while, but that feeling gradually goes away - and congrats on getting rid of your cane!

Why did the latest Microsoft upgrade screw up my CD burner, so now I can't burn CDs?  (at least, I think that's what caused it - same problem on 2 different, recently upgraded computers, 3 different burner programs)


----------



## crushing

Kacey said:
			
		

> Why did the latest Microsoft upgrade screw up my CD burner, so now I can't burn CDs? (at least, I think that's what caused it - same problem on 2 different, recently upgraded computers, 3 different burner programs)


 
Maybe to keep you from pirating digital media?  Companies like Microsoft and Sony seem to assume their customers are criminals.

How many Gigs of of music have you downloaded from the 'net?


----------



## SFC JeffJ

None.  But then again I still call 'em albums.  I miss the good artwork too.

Where the hell is that overdue library book I can't find?


----------



## Kreth

JeffJ said:
			
		

> Where the hell is that overdue library book I can't find?


Probably right next to those single socks that disappear from the drier.

What exactly is "family-size" white bread?


----------



## OUMoose

Kreth said:
			
		

> What exactly is "family-size" white bread?


White bread to feed the white-bred...   Werd.

Why can I never find my pants when I'm looking for them?


----------



## Kacey

OUMoose said:
			
		

> Why can I never find my pants when I'm looking for them?



Because when you can find them, you don't need to look for them.

Why does my mother call me to say inane things, that could easily be emailed or not even said (like, "I mailed the stuff I said I would mail yesterday" - today's scintillating conversation)?


----------



## SFC JeffJ

Kacey said:
			
		

> Because when you can find them, you don't need to look for them.
> 
> Why does my mother call me to say inane things, that could easily be emailed or not even said (like, "I mailed the stuff I said I would mail yesterday" - today's scintillating conversation)?


For the same reason my mother in law does.

Why does my cat seemed determined to lick off my skin?


----------



## OUMoose

Because the dog isn't around and it's grabbing the opportunity!

Why do we have to get old?


----------



## Kacey

OUMoose said:
			
		

> Why do we have to get old?



Because the alternative is death.

Why do people watch "reality" TV that has nothing to do with reality?


----------



## SFC JeffJ

'Cause it's the new opiate of the masses.

Who's all gonna die in the next "Harry Potter" book?


----------



## bookworm_cn317

_Who's all gonna die in the next "Harry Potter" book?_
    Probably Harry Potter. Hopefully Snape, Voldemort and his death eaters, Draco, and Percy Weasley. If any of the other Weasleys, Hermione, or Neville get killed--I'll be VERY upset!! 
-----------------------

Who would you want to play you in a movie based on your life?


----------



## Swordlady

Lucy Lui.  

Has the weather cooled down where you live?


----------



## SFC JeffJ

Swordlady said:
			
		

> Lucy Lui.
> 
> Has the weather cooled down where you live?


A little bit.  Still gets muggy as hell though.

Which is for you, Aikido or Aikijujutsu?


----------



## Swordlady

Aikido.  I'm not all that sure about the difference between that and Aikijujutsu, though.

Who do you think will win the World Series?


----------



## OUMoose

Swordlady said:
			
		

> Aikido. I'm not all that sure about the difference between that and Aikijujutsu, though.
> 
> Who do you think will win the World Series?


The Pirates!!  (a boy can dream, can't he?) 

Free weights or Nautilius?


----------



## Sam

Um... I dont understand the question.

So am I einstein because I guess the password on the computer, or is my sister an idiot for making it so predictable? ("grounded")


----------



## Swordlady

Sam said:
			
		

> Um... I dont understand the question.



Nautilus are weight-bearing machines used for doing certain lifts (varies from machine to machine).  I prefer free weights myself, though I did primarily work out with the Nautilus machines during my undergrad years.



			
				Sam said:
			
		

> So am I einstein because I guess the password on the computer, or is my sister an idiot for making it so predictable? ("grounded")



LOL - "Grounded" is the password?  Perhaps she is telling you something.  :uhyeah:

Coffee or tea?


----------



## Sam

coffee!! I was grounded, I knew I was grounded. The grounding was up today though but I woke up earlier than either of them and I didnt wanna wake em.

I dunno why I even tried - it was my first guess - I just remembered my sister laughing when her husband told her the password, so I thought it might be something like that.

morning or night?


----------



## shesulsa

Depends ... mostly night.

Lemon or no lemon?


----------



## Sam

in what?

breakfast for lunch or dinner for breakfast?


----------



## zDom

I sleep in late sometimes, so breakfast for lunch.

What meal do you eat at mid day? Lunch, dinner or supper?


----------



## Sam

Lunch.

Do you prefer peperoni or sausage?

for that matter, is there any other use for peperoni other than pizza? (bonus question, I guess)


----------



## Swordlady

Sam said:
			
		

> Do you prefer peperoni or sausage?


 
Both.  



			
				Sam said:
			
		

> for that matter, is there any other use for peperoni other than pizza? (bonus question, I guess)


 
Sure...cheese and crackers.

What are you doing this moment?


----------



## Sam

Looking at paperwork concerning the 2006 Annual training conference.

I like this question.

What are you doing at this moment?


----------



## Swordlady

Hey...no fair asking the same question!  :whip:   I'm on my way out the door to visit another client.

If we have another Republican president in 2008, will you stay in the U.S. - or move to another country?


----------



## crushing

Swordlady said:
			
		

> If we have another Republican president in 2008, will you stay in the U.S. - or move to another country?


 

I'm staying, I've survived the Clinton/Bush years so far.


Is voting third party throwing your vote away?


----------



## SFC JeffJ

Not at all.  And if we can get true campaign reform, a third party might even have a chance.

Where the heck is my "Fist of Legend" DVD?


----------



## KenpoSterre

where you last left it.

am I smart because I am twelve and in tenth grade or dumb for going to a  place where peopel ATTEMPT to shove me in trashcans?


----------



## Kacey

KenpoSterre said:
			
		

> am I smart because I am twelve and in tenth grade or dumb for going to a  place where peopel ATTEMPT to shove me in trashcans?



Both!

Why do I want to be in graduate school again?


----------



## KenpoSterre

cuz you failed the first time (jk) 

whos smarter chuck norris or bruce lee?


----------



## Xue Sheng

KenpoSterre said:
			
		

> cuz you failed the first time (jk)
> 
> whos smarter chuck norris or bruce lee?


 
Lets see Chuck is alive and well and will beat the living daylites out of us if I say Bruce... OK it's Chuck

Why am I so tired at 9:00PM?


----------



## Nevada_MO_Guy

Xue Sheng said:
			
		

> Why am I so tired at 9:00PM?


Because you probably didn't get enough sleep or are on medications or work a swing shift or you haven't been to bed since 9:00pm the previous night.....or....


Ladies, what can you do for a sore uvula?


----------



## OUMoose

Nevada_MO_Guy said:
			
		

> Because you probably didn't get enough sleep or are on medications or work a swing shift or you haven't been to bed since 9:00pm the previous night.....or....
> 
> 
> Ladies, what can you do for a sore uvula?


Yours or hers? 

Why does that question sound vaguely naughty?


----------



## Sam

Because you have a dirty mind.

So, what are you doing right now?


----------



## KenpoSterre

posting an answer to your post

who invented deodorant to smell like sweat?


----------



## bluemtn

A guy- definitely a stinky, smelly, guy!

What is the quickest and safest way to get rid of a sinus headache?


----------



## KenpoSterre

to not get one in the first place.

who hits harder..a pregnant mom or a elderly man?


----------



## matt.m

Pregnant mom, hormones man hormones.

Who wins the fight Superman or Mighty Mouse?


----------



## Sam

They would never fight because they are both good guys.

Why do I have like 200 channels and nothing good is on??


----------



## Swordlady

Because most everything on television nowadays is some kind of "reality show" crap.

Have you ever been to a foreign country - and if so, where?


----------



## Xue Sheng

Swordlady said:
			
		

> Because most everything on television nowadays is some kind of "reality show" crap.
> 
> Have you ever been to a foreign country - and if so, where?


 
Yes, China and very briefly Japan

Why isn't it Friday yet?


----------



## Kacey

Xue Sheng said:
			
		

> Why isn't it Friday yet?



Because my time warp device isn't working yet.

Why do I keep getting caught up in little details instead of getting one task completely done?


----------



## Sam

Because your a prefectionist.

Why is my baby nephew looking at a women's clothes magazine?


----------



## Xue Sheng

Because its there, because it has pretty colors, because the pages rip easily, pick any you prefer

WHY isn't my warp device working yet?


----------



## Sam

Because it is impossible.

Do you like peanut butter and banana sandwhiches?


----------



## Kacey

Sam said:
			
		

> Do you like peanut butter and banana sandwhiches?



I prefer peanut butter and honey, or butter and bananas.

What is your favorite nut?


----------



## matt.m

cashew.

If you could spend an afternoon with a great martial artist who would it be.


----------



## KenpoSterre

chuck norris because he is still alive. Spending a day with a dead body would be weird.

what music player do you use(sonicstage, windowsmediaplayer, etc)


----------



## Sam

my ipod.

What are you listening to now, or what was the last song you heard?


----------



## Xue Sheng

Sam said:
			
		

> my ipod.
> 
> What are you listening to now, or what was the last song you heard?


 
What am I listening to now, my daughter singing

Why am I smiling?


----------



## Sam

I would assume because you are happy. When will my house get quiet?


----------



## KenpoSterre

when they all leave

how come I play music?


----------



## Ceicei

Because you love sound.

When will injuries get better?


----------



## Sam

After you rest and rehab them properly.

Will I drive myself crazy on the drive to iowa saturday morning?


----------



## Swordlady

Just don't drive your driver crazy, or else you may wind up walking to Iowa.  :uhyeah:

Why does most music nowadays suck?


----------



## Sam

Because you were born earlier than the people who made it were?


Why arent you on yahoo?


----------



## Swordlady

Because I haven't eaten dinner yet.  Pizza's probably cold by now too...oops.

Who would you rather see as president: Hilary Clinton or Condoleeza Rice?


----------



## Sam

Hilary!

Would you rather lose your sense of taste or smell?


----------



## Kacey

Sam said:
			
		

> Would you rather lose your sense of taste or smell?



They're tied together, and if you lose one, the other is also affected - so there's really no separating them.

Why does my dog like cheese so much?


----------



## Sam

Because its a smart dog.

would you rather lose your eyesight or the group of your hearing, taste, and smell?


----------



## matt.m

It is all premanufactured regurgitated crap with 0 effort or 0 talent.

Why dye m&m's and other candies when they all taste the same?


----------



## KenpoSterre

so you can play boardgames with them and if everyone had the same color things would get confusing.

when will I get my blackbelt


----------



## Sam

When your instructor believes you have earned it.

Why does time move slower when you are excited about something?


----------



## SFC JeffJ

Sam said:
			
		

> When your instructor believes you have earned it.
> 
> Why does time move slower when you are excited about something?


Relativity.

Should I get a mace or a warhammer?


----------



## Sam

Both!!!

Do you consider this haircut too short?


----------



## KenpoSterre

no unless you want to be rapunzel

who will I marry?


----------



## crushing

KenpoSterre said:
			
		

> who will I marry?


 
I don't know.  

You're only 12, why think about marriage already?


----------



## KenpoSterre

cause my heart was just crushed. I want to know who I will end up with and if I know them already.

do you beleive in love at first sight?


----------



## SFC JeffJ

No, but there was definite lust at first sight with my wife.

DVD or videogame for tonights entertainment?


----------



## KenpoSterre

dvd

sweet n' sour chicken or teriyaki noodles?


----------



## Swordlady

Sweet 'n sour chicken.  

What are you doing this weekend?


----------



## bookworm_cn317

What are you doing this weekend?
 --Saturday: I'm going shopping at Kohl's. Sunday: Mother-Daughter Day(lunch at MacArthur Center & a movie) and watch the Emmys that night!


What's the crappiest movie you ever saw?


----------



## crushing

bookworm_cn317 said:
			
		

> What's the crappiest movie you ever saw?



A Night in the Life of Jimmy Reardon


When it comes to beer, macrobrew or microbrew?


----------



## Kacey

Microbrew, of which there a quite a few in the Denver area - and more still in Boulder.

What are you doing right now (not including posting/reading the site)?


----------



## Swordlady

I was sleeping on the couch til a few minutes ago.  Was woken up by a passing thunderstorm...wait a sec...is that _hail_ I'm hearing?!  :erg:

When was the last time it rained in your area?


----------



## Nevada_MO_Guy

Swordlady said:
			
		

> When was the last time it rained in your area?


It is raining right now....good thing too, I haven't had the chance to mow the grass in soooo long....




What is your Chinese Sign?


----------



## shesulsa

Nevada_MO_Guy said:
			
		

> What is your Chinese Sign?






 [FONT=Arial,helvetica] [/FONT][FONT=Arial,helvetica]Diplomatic and popular, the Snake has the sensual art of seduction down. This Sign is an interesting mix of gregariousness paired with introversion, intuitive reasoning paired with savvy business skills. Snakes are considered to be lucky with money and will generally have more than enough to live life to the fullest, regardless of how important it considers money to be; this may be due to the fact that Snakes tend to be rather tight with cash. They're not stingy, they're simply more mentally than physically active. Snakes tend to hang back a bit in order to analyze a situation before jumping into it. Their charming, seductive quality actually belies a rather retiring nature; this Sign is perfectly happy to spend the whole day curled up with a good book and, thus, can be mislabeled as being lazy.[/FONT]
 [FONT=Arial,helvetica]The Snake is somewhat insecure deep down and tend to be a rather jealous, possessive lover, behavior that can end up alienating loved ones. Despite these less-than-stellar tendencies, however, the Snake often proves irresistible and is a generous, loving partner.. Slightly dangerous and disarmingly smart, the Snake's philosophical and intuitive mind generally supersedes logic in favor of feelings and instinct. Snakes will rely on their own gut reactions and intuitions before turning to others for suggestions. This makes this Sign a great hand in any business venture, possessing the caution and smarts needed to get ahead.[/FONT]
 [FONT=Arial,helvetica]Snakes are hard workers (when they see good reason to be!) and are possessed of a keen intelligence. Snakes have incredible follow-through, once they get going, and they expect the same from others. Thus, their coworkers and employees had best stay on their toes, lest they anger the Snake and suffer its poisonous bite![/FONT]
 [FONT=Arial,helvetica]In general, of course, Snakes are generous and genteel, charming and appealing. Snakes must try to learn humility and to develop a stronger sense of self. Once Snakes realize that confidence comes from within, they will finally be comfortable in their own skin.[/FONT]
 [FONT=Arial,helvetica]The most compatible match for a Snake is the Rooster or the Ox.[/FONT]




[FONT=Arial,helvetica]Q:  Do you always ask girls questions like this? 
[/FONT]


----------



## KenpoSterre

no he doesn't. he asks pretty women that. 


how many piercings do you have?


----------



## Kacey

KenpoSterre said:
			
		

> how many piercings do you have?



1 in each ear; as my father said when those were pierced when I was 11 - what do I need with more holes in my head?

What is your favorite restaurant?


----------



## SFC JeffJ

The Edgewater Cafe.

What beer should I take to the cookout I'm going to later, Whatneys or Labbat Blue?


----------



## KenpoSterre

neither. I prefer wine. 


If a murder had managed to beat you in a fight and gave you a choice which of the three would you do. You can not fight anylonger and there is no way out. Someone will have to die.


a. your wife/husband, gf/bf

b. your mother or father

c. your sibling

I know that question sounded stupid and gross. Sorry.


----------



## bookworm_cn317

The murderer can kill my "father", seeing as how I'm not too fond of that "person"!

If you could be in any movie you ever saw, what movie would you be in and why?


----------



## Sam

Star wars, because ewan mcgregor and hayden christensen were both in it.

Do you compete in tournaments?


----------



## Nevada_MO_Guy

Sam said:
			
		

> Do you compete in tournaments?


Sure do. Open hand, weapons and sparring.



Why do "drive up" ATM's have braille on the buttons?


----------



## Blotan Hunka

Drive-up ATM buttons are marked with braille because federal regulations require it. To be specific, section 4.34.4 of the ADA Accessibility Guidelines for Buildings and Facilities (Appendix to Part 1191, 36 CFR Chapter XI, issued pursuant to the Americans with Disabilities Act of 1990) says, "Instructions and all information for use [of an automated teller machine] shall be made accessible to and independently usable by persons with vision impairments." Drive-up ATMs, unlike the walk-up variety, don't need to be wheelchair accessible, but the rules make no exception regarding accessibility by the blind.

What was your proudest physical accomplishment? (won a race, martial arts comp etc)?


----------



## OUMoose

Blotan Hunka said:
			
		

> What was your proudest physical accomplishment? (won a race, martial arts comp etc)?


The fact my body is still functioning after what I put it through in college. 

Why do they put zero as the last number on a calculator?


----------



## KenpoSterre

because the person who made it skipped kindergarten.

How is the best way to fall when you fall down stairs?


----------



## Ceicei

Go gently with the gravity.

How long can you whistle?


----------



## KenpoSterre

I can't.

Who would win in a fight: Chuck Norris or Jim Mitchell?


----------



## bluemtn

Chuck Norris, because everyone else just passes out if he even glances in their direction.  (just kidding about that one)

Why do people talk in their sleep?


----------



## KenpoSterre

becausesome of our dream our worth sharing.

why did I dream of high fructose corn syrup last night? (I was yelling it in my sleep)


----------



## Flatlander

KenpoSterre said:
			
		

> why did I dream of high fructose corn syrup last night? (I was yelling it in my sleep)


Clearly, you're not eating nearly enough corn syrup.  Try it on your toast with breakfast.

Of the 3 members of Wilson Phillips, was the blond not the hottest?


----------



## OUMoose

Flatlander said:
			
		

> Of the 3 members of Wilson Phillips, was the blond not the hottest?


There was a hot one?!  Pictures or it didn't happen. 

While we're on the topic of 80's girl groups, who would win in a fight?  The Bangles or the Go-Go's?


----------



## Touch Of Death

OUMoose said:
			
		

> There was a hot one?! Pictures or it didn't happen.
> 
> While we're on the topic of 80's girl groups, who would win in a fight? The Bangles or the Go-Go's?


The Go Go's.


Did you see the Bad Movie Staring the producers daughter? (also a Bangel)


----------



## Sigung86

Touch Of Death said:
			
		

> The Go Go's.
> 
> 
> Did you see the Bad Movie Staring the producers daughter? (also a Bangel)



Nope!

Why don't I go to movies?


----------



## zDom

Because The Church of the Immaculate Misconception and Presumptuous Assumption does not allow it.

Why do people ask questions that require mind reading in order to answer correctly?


----------



## OUMoose

zDom said:
			
		

> Why do people ask questions that require mind reading in order to answer correctly?


If you don't know, I'm not telling you. 

Why does the weekend have to be so short...


----------



## Sigung86

All Week Long
Weekend......

Monday, Tuesday, Wednesday, Thursday, Friday
Saturday, Sunday .......................................

Yup... We here on Farmer Mountain, The Silly Question Investigative Division,  have mathematically deduced that there aren't as many letters in weekend as All Week Long, and so forth.
:whip: 

Why is it so very hard to work out to a point of physical fitness, and lay off for a week or so and have it all go to pot?  At least in my own case.
:rofl:


----------



## Carol

Sigung86 said:
			
		

> Why is it so very hard to work out to a point of physical fitness, and lay off for a week or so and have it all go to pot? At least in my own case.
> :rofl:


 
Cuz that's why we need to keep training, mate.


Why are all my fave instructors so far away from me?


----------



## SFC JeffJ

Carol Kaur said:
			
		

> Cuz that's why we need to keep training, mate.
> 
> 
> Why are all my fave instructors so far away from me?


The same reason I can't find any internal CMA's around here.

Should I get rid of my 1919 A2 and save lots of money?


----------



## Sam

It depends.

Whats a 1919 a2?


----------



## crushing

A .30 cal Mandolin.

Do you find the shape of fortune cookies sensual?


----------



## Sam

crushing said:
			
		

> Do you find the shape of fortune cookies sensual?


No, and thats the weirdest question I have ever heard.

Do you post from work?


----------



## Swordlady

All the time, if I'm not out in the field.  

Are you at work right now?


----------



## Carol

No I'm not.

Why is Hollywood botching the new Harry Potter movie?


----------



## Sam

because it costs less money.

hm...what color do you guess my boss' shoes are today?


----------



## Kacey

Uh... green.

What's the best (and cheapest) thing to erase white boards with?


----------



## crushing

A shirt sleave.

Have you ever treated, or heard of anyone treating a really bad nose bleed with a tampon and Preparation H?


----------



## zDom

crushing said:
			
		

> Have you ever treated, or heard of anyone treating a really bad nose bleed with a tampon and Preparation H?



Nope.

Why would George Lucas CHANGE Episode IV to show Greedo shooting first?


----------



## Swordlady

Because George Lucas is a greedy money-grubbing idiot - *HAN SHOT FIRST! * :cuss:

Why are many movies today recycled old television shows?  Colin Farrell as Sonny Crockett...ARGH!!  :flammad:


----------



## Xue Sheng

Because they are either
a) Running out of ideas in Hollywood
b) Those old TV shows were that good.
Myself, I choose a

Why cant I find anything to eat since returning from Beijing?


----------



## KenpoSterre

cuz you aren't looking.

how come there a rule that for LLR you have to be sixteen or older.


----------



## bluemtn

A good question, and one that one of the mod's for LLR will be able to answer more correctly than I...

What are you doing for Labor Day?


----------



## Kacey

KenpoSterre said:


> cuz you aren't looking.
> 
> how come there a rule that for LLR you have to be sixteen or older.



Because there are things discussed in the LLR that cannot leave the LLR - that rule is to protect those discussions.  It's not meant to say that individual teens under 16 cannot be trusted - it's for the peace of mind of those who post there, knowing that they can discuss things there that will not be discussed anywhere else.

Why does my dog prefer the floor to his dog bed?


----------



## Kacey

tkdgirl said:


> A good question, and one that one of the mod's for LLR will be able to answer more correctly than I...
> 
> What are you doing for Labor Day?



Homework...

Why am I so damn conscientious about my homework, anyway?


----------



## bluemtn

You have goals to achieve, and homework will certainly help you there.

What's your favorite kind of syrup (mine is maple, BTW)?


----------



## KenpoSterre

the sugary kind. btw I still don't understand how come I have to be sixteen.

do you prefer tapes or the radio?


----------



## Kacey

KenpoSterre said:


> the sugary kind. btw I still don't understand how come I have to be sixteen.
> 
> do you prefer tapes or the radio?



CDs, because I can set any order I want.

Why didn't the window installer call me back about wanting to schedule window replacements?


----------



## zDom

Kacey said:


> CDs, because I can set any order I want.
> 
> Why didn't the window installer call me back about wanting to schedule window replacements?



Busy installing for someone who is past the wanting to schedule part.

Why buildings called buildings instead of builts?


----------



## KenpoSterre

because the person who made the word buildings didn't like the letter t.

would you rather suck someones toe or someones heel?


----------



## Kacey

KenpoSterre said:


> would you rather suck someones toe or someones heel?



It depends on how clean their feet are... but I'd rather not do either.

What is your favorite part of the day?


----------



## KenpoSterre

the free time part so I can go onto martialtalk. Usually late afternoon because I have to sneak on here in the morning.


----------



## KenpoSterre

do you wear glasses or contacts?


----------



## Kacey

KenpoSterre said:


> do you wear glasses or contacts?



Neither.  I had LASIK; before that, mostly glasses, as contacts made my eyes itch.

What is your favorite non-MA hobby?


----------



## KenpoSterre

dancing. Ballet and hip hop and jazz and lyrical dancing.

does anybody dance on mt thats an active member?


----------



## Sam

I can't speak for everybody.

I tend not to dance unless outside factors are influencing me.

Do you have a tattoo?


----------



## KenpoSterre

no but I want one.

does anybody on here dance(I am sorry for repeating but I really want to know).


----------



## zDom

KenpoSterre said:


> does anybody on here dance(I am sorry for repeating but I really want to know).



Only when very, very drunk (so I can "dance like no one is watching"  )


Who is the most famous person you have ever had a conversation with?


----------



## Kacey

zDom said:


> Who is the most famous person you have ever had a conversation with?



Bill Cosby, in the airport in Nashville, about 25 years ago.

Does anyone else here collect geodes?


----------



## Ceicei

Kacey said:


> Bill Cosby, in the airport in Nashville, about 25 years ago.
> 
> Does anyone else here collect geodes?



I used to, and could identify these "hidden" crystals.  Now I don't collect them.  I prefer to see the crystals inside the caves.

Do you carry a cell phone, pda, or pager with you everywhere you go?


----------



## Xue Sheng

Ceicei said:


> Do you carry a cell phone, pda, or pager with you everywhere you go?


 
Most unfortunately yes, and I am far from happy about it, but it is currently necessary. 

Why can't I think of a good question?


----------



## crushing

Xue Sheng said:


> Why can't I think of a good question?




Hmmm.  Good question.


Do you find Black Belt magazine useful?


----------



## Nevada_MO_Guy

crushing said:


> Do you find Black Belt magazine useful?


Yes. Some article more than others but a nice informational resource.



What do you see in this image?


----------



## Kacey

Leaping dolphins.

Where did you find that picture?


----------



## Nevada_MO_Guy

Kacey said:


> Where did you find that picture?


Here. Stereogram Images

Any old people remember the Magic Eye Calendars?


----------



## Swordlady

Kacey said:


> Leaping dolphins.
> 
> Where did you find that picture?



According to that picture's properties, this website: http://iyi.yi.org/junoi/grafix/stereograms/

Why is today called "Labor Day", if most everyone has a day off from work?


----------



## shesulsa

KenpoSterre said:


> how come there a rule that for LLR you have to be sixteen or older.


Content and confidentiality requirements.


----------



## OUMoose

Swordlady said:


> Why is today called "Labor Day", if most everyone has a day off from work?


Because "Lazy day" didn't have quite the same impact.

Why did it just cost me over $110 to mail a $23 check?


----------



## Kacey

OUMoose said:


> Why did it just cost me over $110 to mail a $23 check?


I'm afraid to find out... it might happen to me next!

What should I do about my book addiction?  I'm running out of bookcases... again...


----------



## OUMoose

Kacey said:


> What should I do about my book addiction? I'm running out of bookcases... again...


Glue/bolt a bunch of the books together to make a new bookshelf for more books. 

Why are most clothes in a big & tall store for either big OR tall people?  Shouldn't it be the big OR tall store?


----------



## bluemtn

Then those that aren't either just big or just tall won't shop there.

Why is it when I get an injury, I always have the overwhelming urge to cuss worse than a drunken sailor?


----------



## Sam

Because your frusterated...

How will I survive until 2 o clock tomorrow without pain medication?


----------



## bluemtn

Try thinking of other things that has nothing to do with your body/ pain.

How am I expected to make a proper fist, when I have a bandaid covering 98% of my finger?


----------



## Kacey

Use flexible fabric bandaids - they always work for me.

Why is my house such a mess?


----------



## bluemtn

You have dust bunnies that has decided to do a hostile take- over.  The same thing is happening at my house!

Why can't I challenge anyone to the arcade, anymore?


----------



## Ceicei

tkdgirl said:


> Why can't I challenge anyone to the arcade, anymore?



At this time, they're mostly asleep.

When is the best time to realize you're ALIVE?


----------



## OUMoose

Ceicei said:


> When is the best time to realize you're ALIVE?


1/2 a second after you think you're dead.

Why is life so short, and death forever?


----------



## Kacey

OUMoose said:


> Why is life so short, and death forever?


To make us appreciate what we have while we have it.

Why do I have so much trouble getting my JVC digital video camera to download into my Dell computer?


----------



## bookworm_cn317

Why do I have so much trouble getting my JVC digital video camera to download into my Dell computer?

Because, Kacey, you read directions that were translated into English(or whatever language you speak/read) from Swahili, by someone who ONLY speaks Mandarin Chinese!

Why did I have SUCH a hard time writing a 3-page script for my Screenwriting class?


----------



## bluemtn

You take pride in what you're doing, trying to make it just right...

Will my cut finger stop being sore to touch?


----------



## KenpoSterre

when you stop touching it

should I by a salad or a sandwhich for lunch tomorrow?


----------



## Ceicei

Buy both.  

If you carry a pager, pda, cell phone, whatever, how often do you re-charge?


----------



## Touch Of Death

Buy a snickers bar instead and spend the money you save on Skittles.

Why do birds sing so gay?


----------



## Carol

When the batteries run low.


How come a job I love gives me a headache every single night?


----------



## crushing

Carol Kaur said:


> How come a job I love gives me a headache every single night?


 
Because you drink a soda while on the job.


Or don't you drink soda?


----------



## KenpoSterre

Ceicei said:


> Buy both.
> 
> If you carry a pager, pda, cell phone, whatever, how often do you re-charge?



i can't affor both



crushing said:


> Because you drink a soda while on the job.
> 
> 
> Or don't you drink soda?



yes she does(I really have no idea)


for lunch tomorrow should I buy and salad or rice and chicken nuggets?


----------



## bluemtn

The "and salad"- rice and chicken nuggets doesn't sound to appealing to me.

Since I'm off work tomorrow, what would be the best way to occupy my time before I head off to TKD class?


----------



## KenpoSterre

writing in your tkd notebook or drawing/doodling


----------



## KenpoSterre

should I go dateless to homecoming or should I go with the guy whos been asking me...


----------



## Carol

crushing said:


> Because you drink a soda while on the job.
> 
> 
> Or don't you drink soda?


 
I don't drink soda   I'm a Dasani girl


----------



## Lisa

KenpoSterre said:


> should I go dateless to homecoming or should I go with the guy whos been asking me...



dateless, you will have more fun.


why do I have to go back to work?


----------



## bluemtn

You have to make money somehow.

Are you jealous that I don't have to work tomorrow?


----------



## Bob Hubbard

No.

Are you jealous that my work commute is all of 12 feet each day?


----------



## Lisa

Bob Hubbard said:


> Are you jealous that my work commute is all of 12 feet each day?



Yes, and more jealous that you can work in your pj's

Doesn't anyone feel sorry for me?


----------



## Swordlady

Not really.  I rather enjoy working in the field.  

Why do my cats insist on sitting on my mousepad whenever I'm surfing the Net?


----------



## bluemtn

They're actually expecting a mouse.
Why does snow have to happen?


----------



## Kacey

Because snow sports are impossible without it

Why does it always start raining when it's too late for me to turn off my sprinkler system?


----------



## Swordlady

Same reason why it rains right after you get your car washed.

Is there any truth in the phrase, "Growing old gracefully"?


----------



## bluemtn

For the same reason when I want to swim before my parents close their pool for winter.

Is it a good idea (weather permitting) for me to swim with this stupid cut on my finger (keep in mind, it's a deep cut)?


----------



## Lisa

Swordlady said:


> Same reason why it rains right after you get your car washed.
> 
> Is there any truth in the phrase, "Growing old gracefully"?



nah, I plan to kick, scream and fight it all the way 

Why do pets have to grow old and then we have to make that "hard" decision?


----------



## Kacey

Lisa said:


> Why do pets have to grow old and then we have to make that "hard" decision?



Because the alternative is to have them die when they are young and healthy.

Why is my dog obsessed with squirrels?


----------



## Swordlady

tkdgirl said:


> For the same reason when I want to swim before my parents close their pool for winter.
> 
> Is it a good idea (weather permitting) for me to swim with this stupid cut on my finger (keep in mind, it's a deep cut)?



I wouldn't.  Good chance of the cut getting infected.



			
				Lisa said:
			
		

> Why do pets have to grow old and then we have to make that "hard" decision?



That is something I *don't* want to think about, but I know it is sadly inevitable.  Sarah (one of my cats) is about 8.5 years old (don't know her exact age), which is about the equivalent of 50 human years.  Miles is going on 6, which would make him about 40 years old in human years.

Are you a cat person or dog person?


----------



## Kacey

Swordlady said:


> Are you a cat person or dog person?



Dog person!

Why does my dog like rolling in horse ****?


----------



## SFC JeffJ

> Are you a cat person or dog person?



Love em both.


----------



## SFC JeffJ

> Why does my dog like rolling in horse ****?



'cause he thinks he's putting colonge on for you?

How the heck did I think this was a different thread?


----------



## bluemtn

Kacey said:


> Dog person!
> 
> Why does my dog like rolling in horse ****?


 

For the same reason the dog rolls in it's own, I imagine.

Why is it when I get the chance to do something I want, something always comes around a messes it up?


----------



## OUMoose

tkdgirl said:


> Why is it when I get the chance to do something I want, something always comes around a messes it up?


Karma.

What mental state are you in when even boredom seems interesting?


----------



## Sigung86

OUMoose said:


> Karma.
> 
> What mental state are you in when even boredom seems interesting?


 
Missouri!

What useful purpose is served by the little dip in the center between your nose and upper lip?


----------



## zDom

Sigung86 said:


> What useful purpose is served by the little dip in the center between your nose and upper lip?



Target for martial artists.

What is your favorite target?


----------



## Shodan

The one next to Mervyns down the street from my house cuz it's close.

  Why must there be so much politics associated with martial arts?


----------



## Sigung86

Shodan said:


> The one next to Mervyns down the street from my house cuz it's close.
> 
> Why must there be so much politics associated with martial arts?


 
Too many egotistical wannabes!

Can you provide me a different question?


----------



## Carol

No we can't.


Why do I have to be so damn picky about MA teachers?


----------



## shesulsa

Carol Kaur said:


> Why do I have to be so damn picky about MA teachers?


Because you're a smart, discerning lady who seeks quality instruction. :ultracool

What did I do to piss off the Kharma Gods?


----------



## Carol

shesulsa said:


> What did I do to piss off the Kharma Gods?


 
You spelled their name wrong.  They're the _*Karma*_ Gods.  


Why do cats like getting in the way?


----------



## shesulsa

Carol Kaur said:


> Why do cats like getting in the way?


Because it's all about them.

Okay, what did I do to piss off the Karma Gods? (guess I was thinking Dharma - _giggle_)


----------



## Carol

shesulsa said:


> Because it's all about them.
> 
> Okay, what did I do to piss off the Karma Gods? (guess I was thinking Dharma - _giggle_)


 

Maybe you forgot how much you are loved.



Do you know how much you are loved?


----------



## Flatlander

Carol Kaur said:


> Maybe you forgot how much you are loved.
> 
> 
> 
> Do you know how much you are loved?


No.   

How much am I loved?


----------



## KenpoSterre

not much. Well actually I love you in a totally friendly way not a sexual way.

Am I a traitor for switching sides in the Last Peson Thread


----------



## Ceicei

Yes, you are!

What is the penalty for traitors?


----------



## Kacey

To be hanged, drawn, and quartered... oh, wait, that was Medieval England.

Why is the weather always better during the week than on the weekend?


----------



## KenpoSterre

it gets worse because you look in the mirror and....

wait that was why i hate bathrooms


whos a worse fighter...seig or kenpotess(you cannot say they are equal)


----------



## Kacey

KenpoSterre said:


> it gets worse because you look in the mirror and....
> 
> wait that was why i hate bathrooms
> 
> 
> whos a worse fighter...seig or kenpotess(you cannot say they are equal)



I choose option "C".

What color did (or would) you paint your bedroom?


----------



## Swordlady

My bathroom has boring off-white paint, which is PEALING.

Why is owning a house so expensive?


----------



## KenpoSterre

my walls are white. i would aint them very dark almost black blue. It represents the darkness. And you arent going to draw, quarter, hang me etc.?


----------



## Swordlady

I'm not.  I'm a good Jedi, remember?

What time do you normally go to sleep?


----------



## KenpoSterre

i am suppossed to finish everything and be in bed by 930. read till ten. asleep within fifteen minutes.

what time do you fall asleep?


----------



## Nevada_MO_Guy

KenpoSterre said:


> what time do you fall asleep?


Depends on what shift I am on or getting ready to be on. If I'm on the 7am-3pm shift I usually crash around 9 or 10pm. If I'm on the 3pm-11pm shift it is around 2am, if on the 11pm to 7am then I try to stay up until noon.  


The paragraph below is most unusual. Why?

*"Gatsby was walking back from a visit down in Branton Hill's manufacturing district on a Saturday night. A busy day's traffic had had its noisy run; and with not many folks in sight, His Honor got along without having to stop to grasp a hand, or talk; for a mayor out of City Hall is a shining mark for any politician. And so, coming to Broadway, a booming bass drum and sounds of singing, told of a small Salvation Army unit carrying on amidst Broadway's night shopping crowds. Gatsby, walking towards that group, saw a young girl, back toward him, just finishing a long, soulful oration ... "*
_The above passage is taken from the book "Gatsby" written by Ernest Vincent Wright in the late 1930's 
_














 (Hint: Look closely at the words, what do they all have in common?)


----------



## Sam

no E's in the whole thing!

Does your school use tips or stripes on belts?


----------



## Kacey

Sam said:


> no E's in the whole thing!


Wow, nice catch!



Sam said:


> Does your school use tips or stripes on belts?


Stripes - made out of electrical tape for gup ranks; black belts are embroidered mostly because they are worn for so much longer.

It was quiet at my house all night - so why did the phone and doorbell both ring within 3 minutes?


----------



## crushing

Kacey said:


> It was quiet at my house all night - so why did the phone and doorbell both ring within 3 minutes?


 
Aha!  Trick question.  If it were all quiet, then the phone and doorbell didn't ring!   

What is your favorite weapon?


----------



## Sam

My hands and feet.

I dont know any weapons yet.

At which point in your training do you begin with weapons?


----------



## KenpoTex

Sam said:


> At which point in your training do you begin with weapons?


Intermediate ranks (purple/blue/green)

which weapon would you like to train with that you haven't?


----------



## Sam

I would like to train with the staff.

What "real" martial arts weapon do you like the least, and why?


----------



## KenpoTex

Sam said:


> I would like to train with the staff.
> 
> What "real" martial arts weapon do you like the least, and why?


I don't know

what constitutes a "real" MA weapon?


----------



## Swordlady

crushing said:
			
		

> What is your favorite weapon?



My favorite weapon is the katana.  I also have a soft spot for light bastard (hand-and-a-half) European swords.



			
				Sam said:
			
		

> At which point in your training do you begin with weapons?



I've been training with weapons since day one of my JSA training.  I am also training with the bokken and jo in Aikido.



			
				kenpotex said:
			
		

> what constitutes a "real" MA weapon?



I think Sam was talking about the "traditional" weapons used in some MA styles (katana, jian, sai, bo, jo, etc).

My least favorite MA weapon is the nunchucks.  I think that they are more showy than practical.

Why am I still awake, if I have an 8am home visit in less than seven hours?


----------



## Sam

because you hadnt unwound from working and its just wrong to work, go to sleep, and get back up to go to work again...

which is why I took the day off! But I wont be able to relax, I have too much to do...

If I've missed the first 4 weeks of school is it possible to pass my classes?


----------



## SFC JeffJ

> If I've missed the first 4 weeks of school is it possible to pass my classes?



Tough, but still possilbe I think.

Will Robert Jordan's "Wheel of Time" series (which I stopped reading after book 4) ever end?


----------



## KenpoTex

not as long as people keep buying them.

why am I taking the time to post in this thread?


----------



## Flatlander

kenpotex said:


> why am I taking the time to post in this thread?


Because you have the time to spare.

Do you feel you have enough spare time in a day to relax sufficiently?


----------



## shesulsa

Flatlander said:


> Do you feel you have enough spare time in a day to relax sufficiently?



Re-whu?? What's that mean? :uhyeah:

How soon does the snow start falling in Canada?  Cuz your geese are already down here, man.


----------



## Sam

shesulsa said:


> Re-whu??
> 
> How soon does the snow start falling in Canada? Cuz your geese are already down here, man.


 

ROFLMAO!!!!!!!!
:bow:


----------



## Swordlady

shesulsa said:


> Re-whu?? What's that mean? :uhyeah:
> 
> How soon does the snow start falling in Canada?  Cuz your geese are already down here, man.



 :lfao:

Whattaya mean "already down here"?  They never leave.  

And I thought that it snows all-year long in Canada.  :uhyeah:

Is it Friday yet?


----------



## shesulsa

Swordlady said:


> And I thought that it snows all-year long in Canada.


It does and it's all Lisa's fault. :ultracool



> Is it Friday yet?


No, dammit.

How many pushups can the next poster do?


----------



## Swordlady

I was able to do over 50 in two minutes during my ROTC days.  Nowadays, I would be lucky if I could do 10 in one setting.  Geez...I'm way past my prime.  

How many days a week do you train?


----------



## KenpoSterre

three days with my instructors two different days with my brothers and alone every day

how flexible are you?


----------



## Sam

Well, I can do the middle splits, kick above my head, or sit on the floor with my legs spread out and put my chest, stomach and head on the floor.


Not all at once though.

how long can you hold your breath?


----------



## KenpoSterre

not long...less than a minute


----------



## KenpoSterre

what is your biggest fault while sparring?


----------



## Sam

I have a lot - um, I rely on my flexability too much...

what do you dislike about your school?


----------



## KenpoSterre

not many girls and one of my fav instructors left for a war or soemthing.

how do you keep your gi top closed?


----------



## crushing

KenpoSterre said:


> how do you keep your gi top closed?




Aquanet

Did you ever break dance?


----------



## KenpoSterre

yes.

how did sam win the great big trophy?


----------



## Swordlady

Since Sam is offline (and to prevent this thread from screeching into a halt - lol), I believe that is one of her first-place tournament trophies.  I don't know which tourney, since she has competed in quite a few of them.

Do you have any pets, and if you do, what kind?


----------



## Kacey

Swordlady said:


> Do you have any pets, and if you do, what kind?



One dog - of the variety multi-mutt, my favorite breed.

What animal did you want for a pet as a child that your parents refused to let you have?


----------



## Swordlady

Kacey said:


> What animal did you want for a pet as a child that your parents refused to let you have?



My brothers and I bugged our parents to death for a cat, but they refused.  They said that a cat would be too messy - didn't they ever hear of a litter box?  Which is why I got *two* a few months after I bought my house.  

What was your first pet?


----------



## Kacey

Swordlady said:


> What was your first pet?



A cat-sized dog (12 pounds) - a cocker spaniel/poodle mix, back before it was fashionable to create "designer breeds".

How did you find your first pet (or how did it find you)?


----------



## Sam

My first pet lived in my house before I did. My oldest sister got her from the pound.

To answer sterre's question, I won that particular trophy in the silver sun showdown. It's nowhere near the biggest trophy, but I think its my second-hardest won.

Do you compete in tournaments, and if so, what divisions?


----------



## zDom

Sam said:


> Do you compete in tournaments, and if so, what divisions?



I "came out of retirement" to spar in local TKD touraments to build up brownie points toward my HKD promotion and to inspire lower belts in our HKD dojang.

Even though I have been eligible for the "senior division" (age 35 and older), I have opted to compete with the young bucks.

At my ability level it's more fun. Also, our local TKD blackbelts needed somebody to raise the bar. They were getting sloppy and lazy.

I also compete in board breaking on occasion and even go out and do a poomse sometimes, although my form is not nearly as crisp and snappy as it was when I was active in TKD.

I also compete in "hapkido form" in which 10 techniques are performed. I usually compete as someone's "uke" but occasionally play "tori."


What is your favorite martial art technique to use in a tournament?


----------



## KenpoSterre

never been in a tourny but i am looking into it. but when sparring i like to do flip wheel kicks...did that help any?

what are you better at: handstands or jumping in the air doing splits?


----------



## Sam

handstands, for SURE. I can hold one for a while.

Would you rather eat escargo (slugs) or caviar (fish eggs)?


----------



## Ceicei

Sam said:


> handstands, for SURE. I can hold one for a while.
> 
> Would you rather eat escargo (slugs) or caviar (fish eggs)?



I have eaten escargot.  They're cooked snails in shells, served with garlic butter.  Very good tasting, BTW, served in a top-notch French restaurant.  Caviar on crackers tastes okay.

When will the rain stop today?


----------



## Sam

it isnt raining. and snails and slugs are similar enough that I'm not concerned about calling one the other.

When will it be cold for good?


----------



## KenpoSterre

never because of global warming

why am i posting on here when i have a bunch of homework?


----------



## Kacey

Because you'd rather procrastinate...  until it catches up to you.

Should I hire someone to clean my house once a month?


----------



## Swordlady

KenpoSterre said:


> never because of global warming
> 
> why am i posting on here when i have a bunch of homework?


 
Because you are procrastinating and putting off the inevitable.

So...get off the computer and do your homework, young lady!   

Why are kids so eager to grow up, when adulthood is often far from a walk in the park?


----------



## KenpoSterre

because now we have cars to get us there.

no you should not hire a cleaning lady. learn the wonders of coffee instead.

Should I write a essay on a kansas school requiring drug tests for any school activity or on a school shooting injuring ninteen at college?


----------



## Kacey

KenpoSterre said:


> no you should not hire a cleaning lady. learn the wonders of coffee instead.


Eew, no... among other reasons, the cleaning lady is cheaper than coffee... think about that for a minute!



KenpoSterre said:


> Should I write a essay on a kansas school requiring drug tests for any school activity or on a school shooting injuring ninteen at college?


I vote for the drug tests; I think it would be a more interesting paper, and easier to voice opinions on from both sides.


----------



## KenpoSterre

okay I did that. you forgot to ask a question so:what was the question you would have asked if you hadn't fogotten?


----------



## Swordlady

KenpoSterre said:


> because now we have cars to get us there.



LOL - Sterre, when I said that adulthood isn't always "a walk in the park", it was a way of saying that adulthood isn't always easy.

Since Karen forgot to ask a question...what is the riskiest thing you have ever done?


----------



## KenpoSterre

I said it as a joke. I knew what it ment.

i don't know. sparring with a concussion...putting a needle really close to my eye....i don't know. i am pretty cosious

what is the stupidist thing yo have ever done?


----------



## bluemtn

the dumbest thing I've done:  was in high school.  I was sick and had a test for my driver ed. class.  A question was asked:  how long does a traffic light last?  I read it as instead:  how does a traffic light work (roughly)?   It was early in the morning, and I was sick.  Yes-  I did answer it the way I originally read it.  The instructor must've thought I was nuts!  For something funnier, you have to ask my boyfriend!

What do you like to do in your spare time (training in MA doesn't count)?


----------



## bookworm_cn317

tkdgirl said:


> What do you like to do in your spare time (training in MA doesn't count)?


 
In my spare time, I: read, watch tv, listen to music, play guitar, watch DVDs, play video/computer games and go online. Just not all at once! 

My question:
 What do you do when your martial arts class is cancelled?


----------



## Kacey

bookworm_cn317 said:


> What do you do when your martial arts class is cancelled?



Well, since my class is usually only cancelled when the weather is really bad... I generally curl up with a blanket, a book, some hot chocolate, and a warm, cuddly dog.

If you could have any pet you wanted, other than a dog or cat, what would you choose?


----------



## Shodan

A horse.

  Why doesn't anyone seem to call back anymore like they say they will?


----------



## bluemtn

They aren't willing to commit to a relationship-  friendship, etc.

Why does colds leave you feeling and acting like a real ditz?


----------



## Nevada_MO_Guy

tkdgirl said:


> They aren't willing to commit to a relationship-  friendship, etc.
> 
> Why does colds leave you feeling and acting like a real ditz?



Besides being medicated. Sinsus pressure makes you feel "disconnected" from the world.



*Where is Waldo?*


----------



## Carol

Nevada_MO_Guy said:


> Besi
> 
> 
> *Where is Waldo?*


 
Waldo is "Blocked By SonicWall Filter"  Damn Firewalls 


Why do I feel like I have no energy at all?


----------



## Swordlady

Carol Kaur said:


> Waldo is "Blocked By SonicWall Filter"  Damn Firewalls
> 
> 
> Why do I feel like I have no energy at all?



Because you need more coffee.    :caffeine:

What is your "dream job"?


----------



## bookworm_cn317

Swordlady said:


> Because you need more coffee.  :caffeine:
> 
> What is your "dream job"?


 
My "dream job" would be Supreme Ruler of the Universe!

Why has it taken me 8 years to ACTUALLY kihap in class?


----------



## Nevada_MO_Guy

bookworm_cn317 said:


> Why has it taken me 8 years to ACTUALLY kihap in class?


You probably didn't feel comfortable making a noise and drawing attention to yourself.
I had the same problem when starting karate. I thought, better to not kihap and let them wonder if I could, then to kihap and remove all doubt. 


If you throw a javelin and it doesn't stick in the ground, is that still a good throw?
Javelin: Good throw or Bad?


----------



## bluemtn

Well, definitely not good for the person that it's stuck in!

Why is it when I'm tired, I can't even drink a half of a bottle of light beer without wanting to sleep right then and there?


----------



## bookworm_cn317

Don't know. Mystery of life, I guess?

Why is the Pirates of the Caribbean series SOO awesome?


----------



## MA-Caver

bookworm_cn317 said:


> Why is the Pirates of the Caribbean series SOO awesome?


 Because Johnny Depp's portrayal of Jack Sparrow is so funny. 

When are we (MT) gonna hit that 1,000,000 post mark??


----------



## shesulsa

MA-Caver said:


> When are we (MT) gonna hit that 1,000,000 post mark??


As soon as you get to postin'!   

If UV rays can penetrate the clouds, why is S.A.D. prevalent in the PNW and other rainy climates?


----------

